# *wireless watch* > post your radio recommendations here



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2004)

*inspired by masseuse's thread, and by my dead telly*

*today (thursday 21 oct)*

r4, 10:45am & 7:45pm
community flock pt4 


> Peaches the shepherdess has found romance and her flock of sheep on Shepherd's Bush Green is uniting the local community in support.



r4, 11:30am 
good vibrations: the story of the theremin listen again


> Good Vibrations charts the history and remarkable versatility of the theremin, instrument of preference for horror movie soundtrack composers, signature sound of the Beach Boys' Good Vibrations, and stalwart of live shows by the programme's presenter Bill Bailey.



r4, 3:45pm
subterranean stories listen again


> Dylan Winter investigates the vast complex of former mine workings in Wiltshire which during the second world war were used as ammunition depots and secret factories producing aircraft engines.



add your picks here


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2004)

first post edited to give listen again links


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2004)

really interesting documentary presented by clive anderson this morning - 'law of the arctic', about greenlander attitudes to crime and punishment... apparently they don't have "prisons like down in europe", miscreants are allowed out in the morning to go to work as part of resocialising them. apparently it stems from the old days, when communities had to work together to catch enough fish to survive, and as anderson says, there's no place for iron bars in an igloo.

anyway, definitely recommend it, it's first of a two-parter. no listen again yet, so i guess it's going to be repeated soon


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 22, 2004)

Chris Moyles, Radio 1, 7am-10am


----------



## easy g (Oct 22, 2004)

bugger...forgot about the theremin thing 


what's todays picks??


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2004)

easy g said:
			
		

> bugger...forgot about the theremin thing



don't panic, it's on listen again (see edited post above)




			
				easy g said:
			
		

> what's todays picks??



haven't had a look at the schedules, what's your recommendation for the day?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2004)

*a wet saturday afternoon's listen again choices...*

okay, so it's pissing down, i'm stuck in bristol catching up on work when i should be snuggled up in the arms of a lovely lady back east ---> , the gogglebox est mort, but never mind, because by the power of listen again there's plenty of great radio to listen to. here's my pick:

microsoft powerpoint and the decline of civilisation spiffing little 15 minute documentary with dj taylor... "back in the 90s i used to work for a city accountancy firm, they were some of the most tedious hours i've ever spent, and never more tedious than when bidden to attend a powerpoint to a presentation: big smiles, fatuous summaries, and bulletpoints; and all horribly symptomatic of the controlling tendency in contemporary life, the urge to take things that are long, complex and serious, and render them slimline, simplistic, and trivial..." sound familiar? 

subterranean stories excellent series of docs about stuff undferground with dylan winter; this last one is a cracker about the nuclear shelters, spies for peace and the general crapness of the fear of nuclear war. and it's sent in essex!

file on four this one's a goodie on the crap technology bought by government for use by the nhs that us ordinary mugs are picking up the tab for.

flywheel, shyster and flywheel redreation of the classic marx brothers routines about a dodgy lawyer

this sceptred isle excellent history of britain gets up to gladstone

double trouble stuart maconie's series on comedy double acts, this episode is on the two ronnies

people like us spoof fly-on-th-wall documentary with 'roy mailand', here investigating life as a headmaster

hope you enjoy


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 25, 2004)

File On Four tomorrow night (26th) is all about the bushmeat trade. Sounds interesting, if also quite depressing. 8pm.


----------



## Dante (Oct 25, 2004)

If anyone likes 2000AD, there are 5 hour long dramatisations available on the beeb:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/comics/audio/index.shtml


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2004)

Kinsales said:
			
		

> If anyone likes 2000AD, there are 5 hour long dramatisations available on the beeb:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/comics/audio/index.shtml



I liked one of the Stronium Dog ones 

Anyway, my recommendation is 
Mixing It on Radio 3. There's always some new (to me) artists on there that I really like, great if you like your music a little weird.


----------



## easy g (Nov 17, 2004)

bump...

cos I need someone to keep me up to date with the old tranny


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2004)

**shameless cheat**

xfm
*lauren laverne (ffs it's *lauren laverne*! even my good lady wife says i'm allowed to have her. on my list. you know, the list...)
*adam and joe (trash culture double act)
*justin lee collins (bristol comic)
*the remix (eddy temple morris presents bootlegs, mash-ups and more, with half-hour guest 'superchunk' remix slot too)

bbc ldn 94.9
*robert elms (cerebral if annoyingly gorblimey-guvnor, and very intersted in - and interesting on - the social history of london)
*danny baker (some people think he's crap, but i think he's a great breakfast presenter, gets your grey matter working)
*gary crowley (lovable, hoarse-voiced avatar of indie)


bbc radio 4:
*i'm sorry i haven't a clue (bbc7 radio archived shows) (v funny antidote to panel games)
*pm (evening news digest)
*law in action (excellent law-related news prog, even though marcel berlins isn't presenting any more)
*file on four (investigative current affairs prog)
*thinking allowed (laurie taylor's languid half-hour of sociology-lite)
*word of mouth (michael rosen on the wonderful world of words and language)
*in our time (melvyn bragg gathers together experts on a given subject each week to tutor him on a particular aspect of the history of ideas)

bbc world service:
*go digital (technology news programme) 
*westway (soap set in a west london health centre, it's fab  )
*africa live (news feature programme)
*analysis (news analysis)
*assignment (in depth news reportage)
*charlie gillett (excellent music programme with loads of stuff from all round the world)
*from our own correspondent on r4 and world service
*global business (acrtually rather interesting)
*the new europe (documentaries on, um, the new europe)
*news hour (a bit like pm but more rounded and less parochial)
*off the shelf (currently focusing on gabriel garcia marquez)
*one planet (environmental issues)
*outlook (human interest stories from around the world)
*talking point (current affairs magazine)
*the word (literature programme - latest edition features a very interesting interview with ian rankine)
*world book club (an author discusses their book in fromt of an audience of readers with questions)
*world business review (another absorbing prog on business)

well, at least i'm only plagiarising myself


----------



## johnniebutterfl (Nov 18, 2004)

I really like Late Junction on Radio3 from 10.30pm to 12.00
I won't like all of the music  but there are some real pearls you won't hear anywhere else.
A totally diverse selection


----------



## easy g (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah late junction is cool, I know one of the producers...

I must...MUST get into the habit of listening to the radio again


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2004)

*it's saturday, i'm bored, so here's some more selections...*

the molesworth report: how to be topp great little documentary about nigel molesworth, the schoolboy rebel hero of willans & searle (originator of phrases such as 'back in the jug agane' and 'as any fule kno'  ). interesting stuff about willans's own school days, and lots of fans reminiscing...

acoustic shadow trippy half-hour documentary about the science of echoes and reverberations. plenty of music stuff, mayan history and brian eno... website

another five numbers (website) a second series of 5 quarter-hour docs on numbers, with simon singh looking at 4, 7, the largest prime, kepler's conjecture and game theory. i hate maths, but love this series 

are we as offensive as we might be? juicy doc with ian hislop looking at the 'wipers times', a satirical magazine published by british soldiers stuck in the trenches of ypres in wwi - bizarre!

peter cook in his own words collection of late period peter cook clips assembled by michael palin website


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2005)

*monday 17 january, 8pm, radio 4*

escape to alcatraz is a documentary about the year and a half-long occupation by native americans of alcatraz prison that began in 1969 (and which represented a renaissance in culture and politics, and the establishment of the american indian movement), to highlight the treaties broken by the federal government.

see here for more on a.i.m.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2005)

well, that was quite good, a bit too much of the 'balanced view', giving equivalency to the nixon man's claims, but hey...

found a basic federal government verison (national parks service).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 20, 2005)

just caught 'chain reaction' on radio 4 - basically one 'figure from the entertainment industry' interviews another, who the next week interviews another, and so on.

tonight it was johnny vegas interviewing stewart lee, was very interesting. the listen again link is still playing last week's though (matt lucas & johnny vegas), but i think it changes in a couple of days.

and even better, next week stewart lee interviews alan moore!


----------



## Dubversion (May 30, 2005)

apologies if this has already been posted (bristle    ) but this week's I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue repeat on BBC7 Listen Again is the very first episode from 1973. the recording's shit (it was a listener's) and it's not very good (the three goodies and someone call Jo Kendall  ) but it's interesting to see where it all started..


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 30, 2005)

*Resonance104.4FM*

jeez yer all BBC whores aren't yer?

ResonanceFM 

officially the UKs most radical station, see their listings for more info ,current favourites include harmon e phraisyer, rodney finkleton, adam bohams talking tapes, i could go on  but that'd spoil it.........


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 4, 2005)

*paying BBC for a bit of rough behind the pub* 
(resonance is fantastic though, you can tune at any time and hear something strange and very often wonderful - it's the way radio should be)

Anyways, I recomend 

on the wire 

and in the post peel world I have to say I like Rob da Bank's  show best out of those in his slot. 

I didn't notice Andy Kershaw above either. Sorry if I missed a link. Although Kershaw sometimes get's on my nerves he plays some really fantastic stuff and is often very charming and witty. 

Some great stuff linked here!

I'm fairly new to the boradband world so hopefully I'll find some more obscure radio stuff 
soon.

and although Mr Baker is a tosser for introducing the world to Chris Evans, I've alway found him to be a sparkling radio presenter - I think it's a sign of something good that one of the first people Kelvin Mackenzie ditched from Talksport was Baker (i.e he got yr grey matter working!). Going to make an effort to listen to his breakfast show cos he used to make me laugh a lot. Compare his 606 with the anodyne nonsense that it's become and you'll see what I mean. 
Turmoil!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2005)

The world football phone-in the very early hours of saturday morning on FiveLive. Tim Vickery is what makes it worth listening to. His knowledge is encyclopaedic but he's never dull. I think I've probably got a bit of a crush on him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh and on Radio 4 Ken Clarke's series 'Jazz Greats' is, well, great. The Thelonious Monk one is on now.....


and I chanced upon this little gem on the World Service (scroll down to the bottom for the podcast link).

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4073020.stm


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 11, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> The world football phone-in the very early hours of saturday morning on FiveLive. Tim Vickery is what makes it worth listening to. His knowledge is encyclopaedic but he's never dull. I think I've probably got a bit of a crush on him.



The cinema part on (I think) sunday night on the same programme (up all night) is very good as well. Alway makes me want to go and see loads of films.


----------



## Snufkin (Jun 11, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief Classic FM doesn't just play dusty old symphonies by long dead composers, in the wee hours they have been known to play tracks by Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Brian Eno and loads more.

The Chiller Cabinet on Classic FM


*EVERY SATURDAY & SUNDAY 2-4AM*
_A two hour mix of ambience, movies, & minimalism. _ 

And tonight it's a Doctor Who special:
_Who doesn't love the new series? (well your wrong!). We
go back to the recently reissued original scores of the
60s and 70s and the woman who has been credited
with inventing modern electronic music, Delia Derbyshire._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2005)

that sounds cool, cheers for the heads-up snufkin 

that rat programme was rather interesting as well, mrs m - a bit worrying at times, mind


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 11, 2005)

Did you listen to both? ie the US rats and the African rats.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Did you listen to both? ie the US rats and the African rats.



just the american one...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2005)

The African one was the more interesting of the two, I thought. I liked the American one, but I didn't learn anything astonishingly new, although it was certainly engaging. It was the plague stuff, never mind the Giant African Pouch Rats, that had me agog....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh Joy! Radio 4 is reviving Dixon of Dock Green.....wednesday mornings.....


From the Times online 





> DIXON OF DOCK GREEN
> Wednesday, Radio 4, 11.30am
> Jack Warner’s avuncular British bobby was a BBC TV fixture from 1955 to 1976, standing under a lamppost offering homely wisdom and cautionary tales. Then he became an anachronism, run over by The Sweeney’s fleet of Jags. Now he is back on his 1950s beat with David Calder saying “Evenin’ all” and David Tennant, as his young recruit, getting in some police-box practice before becoming the next Doctor Who. Adapted from Ted Willis’s original scripts, this series shows that Dixon didn’t simply help old ladies across the road, he also tackled bicycle thieves, drug-dealers, kidnappers and porn racketeers. Come along now, let’s be having you. IAN JOHNS



except the Sweeney didn't have Jags...he's thinking of Inspector Morse


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 12, 2005)

question is,will they be getting dirk bogarde to kill hill from beyond the grave, _before_ the first episode?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2005)

I've really been enjoying The Little World of Don Camillo. I loved the books as a child and the Radio 4 series has not disappointed at all. Great stuff.

Mon 13 Jun, 11:30 - 12:00  30 mins      

Dramatisation of four of Giovanni Guareschi's stories set in a postwar Italian town, where the priest and the communist mayor battle for the hearts, minds and souls of the inhabitants. 

3/4. Revenge is Sweet

When Don Camillo gloats over his football team's victory, Peppone is inclined to teach him a lesson.

Don Camillo ...... Ian Hogg
Peppone ...... Shaun Prendergast
God ...... Joss Ackland
The Bishop ...... John Moffatt
Smilzo ...... Donald McBride
Brusco ...... Trevor Fox
Mrs Peppone ...... Becky Hindley
Mrs Castellino ...... Charlie Hardwick
Captain Mancini ...... Ben Crowe
Doctor ...... Michael Eaves

Directed by Chris Wallis.


  Stereo


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh, and the Archers is excellent at the moment as the Sanctimonious Shula gets her come-uppance.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I've really been enjoying The Little World of Don Camillo. I loved the books as a child and the Radio 4 series has not disappointed at all.



me too (i read them when i was wee as well), they really are rather evocative, and both priest and mayor have their good and bad points 

the one with the bicycle-stealing tramp is my favourite


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2005)

lest we forget... 'i'm sorry i haven't a clue' is on tonight, 6.30pm (repeated sunday 12.05), with barry cryer, tim brooke-taylor, sandi toksvig & tony hawkes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> me too (i read them when i was wee as well), they really are rather evocative, and both priest and mayor have their good and bad points
> 
> the one with the bicycle-stealing tramp is my favourite



Yes that's a great one, but it's hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2005)

true, but i think it's a good one for newbies to get into it, as the characters and situation (struggle of catholicism and communism) come through so strongly in that episode.

along with 'king street juniors', that one about the irish priest-detective (whose name excapes me, david threlfall i think plays him) and martin jarvis doing william brown, it's one of my favourite r4 things. oh, and that one with karl howman as the fella out on probation working at a community centre was always worth a listen imo


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> true, but i think it's a good one for newbies to get into it, as the characters and situation (struggle of catholicism and communism) come through so strongly in that episode.
> 
> along with 'king street juniors', that one about the irish priest-detective (whose name excapes me, david threlfall i think plays him) and martin jarvis doing william brown, it's one of my favourite r4 things. oh, and that one with karl howman as the fella out on probation working at a community centre was always worth a listen imo


Father Paulo Baldi. Great stuff. 
I loved King Street when James Grout was in it....which leads me neatly to 'Old Harry's Game'.....Andy Hamilton as Satan...Genius! 
The Karl Howman thing was was OK, but a bit tiresome sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> lest we forget... 'i'm sorry i haven't a clue' is on tonight, 6.30pm


'Girlfriend in a Coma' to the tune of 'Tiptoe through the Tulips' was great!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruby Wax was great on Desert Island discs...best one I've heard for ages....when is Roy Plomley's widow going to allow the BBC to put it on the 'listen again' feature I wonder? She is the only obstacle


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2005)

Fantastic play......I'm sitting here with tears pouring down my face.


Friday 1 July 

Running Away with the Hairdresser 

By Helen Raynor 

It's nearly a year since Catrin returned from Thailand, after a bomb in a nightclub killed her boyfriend and brought their holiday to a tragic end. Now she feels trapped in her Welsh village, but it isn't simply grief that is holding her back. 

With Mali Harries, Oliver Wood, Maxine Evans, and Catrin Rhys.


Listen again link on the page below...will be there for a week.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/friday_play.shtml


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2005)

Ronald Searle, creator of St. Trinians, and the man who drew Nigel Molesworth (chiz chiz) will be on Desert Island Discs this sunday (repeated the following friday). 












He is an amazing man and hasn't given an interview for 30 years...what is less known about him is his wartime experiences in a POW camp.....

http://www.bmw.ukf.net/3pagodas/images/cholera_camp.jpg


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> He is an amazing man and hasn't given an interview for 30 years...what is less known about him is his wartime experiences in a POW camp.....



his artwork from those days is incredibly moving, and yet it is not that far removed from the st. trinian's/molesworth stuff. some of the guantanamo pictures remind me of his sketches.

an excellent draughtsman, up there with norman thelwell and leo baxendale imo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2005)

This looks great...


20:00  Radio 4
The Archive Hour
The Torres Strait Expedition

In 1898 an expedition to the Torres Strait, between Australia and Papua New Guinea, took along the newly invented wax cylinder phonograph to record local people and music. Led by A C Haddon, the group recorded over 50 cylinders which have now been digitally restored.

Presented by Dr Janet Topp Fargion, curator of World and Traditional Music at the British Library Sound Archive, this Archive Hour tells the story, through the sounds of the cylinders and contemporary interviews, of the year long Cambridge University expedition and the effect it had on the islanders, which continues right up to the present day.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 10, 2005)

Doesn't look very promising but might be of interest...

Radio 4 tonight 10.45pm - 11pm [Rptd Wed 8.45pm]:

Whatever Happened to Anarchism?

1/2. Earlier anarchist thinkers could never have imagined that the powerful nation states they hated so much would be undermined not by popular revolt, but by global corporatism.

Twenty years ago, covering an anarchist conference in Venice, journalist Wayne Brittenden became fascinated with the diversity of delegates - from Spanish Civil War veterans to squatters, ivy league professors and punk rockers. He reflects on this extraordinary event and on the heyday and potential fate of a largely forgotten political movement.


----------



## STFC (Jul 12, 2005)

Radio 2, 8.30 tonight - The Story of the Kinks.


----------



## mancboy (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone got any favourite non-UK online radio they can recommend? Was in the states earlier this year and had forgotten how good the local/small scale radio is over there, esp in the cities. Unfortunately, being a dick, forgot to note callsigns for my favourite stations. Any recommendations, people?


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 12, 2005)

Boothby Graffoe (?sp) in the evening comedy slot on Radio 4 is making me laugh at the moment


----------



## madamv (Jul 15, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Boothby Graffoe (?sp) in the evening comedy slot on Radio 4 is making me laugh at the moment



Fabulous!  Any R4 six thirty comedy does it for me.


----------



## basher t (Jul 18, 2005)

madamv said:
			
		

> Fabulous!  Any R4 six thirty comedy does it for me.



Am just listening to 'Just A Minute' at the moment.  Paul Merton does so much better than the others.
 Radio 4 6:30s rule!  Here are the ones coming up this week:
Tuesday - Boothby Graffoe.
Wednesday - 'Heresey' with David Baddiel. 
Thursday - Dave Podmore (who he ?)
friday - The mighty Now Show

I can't understand why comedy on the radio works so well and radio drama just falls flat. Any ideas?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 27, 2005)

Just heard a trailer  on R2 for something called Absolute Power starting this week, never heard of it before but the trailer was pretty funny so I might tune in.


----------



## Dante (Jul 28, 2005)

Absolute power is brilliant well worth a listen.

Its a way away but on September 2nd there is a R4 play with Sigourney Weaver about a former vietnam nurse coming to termswith her past

looks quite interesting
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4723941.stm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm listening to this now but it's repeated on Saturday at 3:30 Radio 4....Brilliant stuff!

*The Biggest Organ in the World* 

Tue 2 Aug, 13:30 - 14:00  30 mins      

Gordon Stewart encounters the largest pipe organ in the world at the Lord and Taylor store in Philadelphia. Putting the 28,000 pipe, six keyboard, 470 stop monster instrument through its paces, he explores the amazing sounds and colours it produces and its relationship with Ladies Swimwear, Handbags and Shoes.


----------



## Dante (Aug 3, 2005)

ooo oo ooo
Dan Dare on BBC7
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbc7/listenagain/monday/
18:00 on Mondays.
yay.


----------



## Major Tom (Aug 3, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> ooo oo ooo
> Dan Dare on BBC7
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbc7/listenagain/monday/
> 18:00 on Mondays.
> yay.



I'm not enjoying this at all - its a bit childish innit?

It's a bit of a let down after two weeks of Kraken Wakes by John wyndham.


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2005)

bjork and bonny prince billy on mixing it tonight... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/mixingit/pip/w6dnj/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2005)

Archive Hour, Radio 4 NOW
Brighton's West Pier.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2005)

Fantastic. It brought back so many happy memories but by the end I was in tears....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2005)

Link here...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/archivehour.shtml
I think you'll be able to hear it for a week... I just lay in the bath listening and so many memories were stirred...the first Brighton Festival in 1967 with the strange sound sculptures...The Ocean Restaurant....it made me think of people I loved who are long since dead (my granny and great-granny who I lived with in Hove for a while in the 1960s).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2005)

word 4 word is part of the cross-network 'voices' season, about the english language and dialect... today's is quite interesting, lots of field recordings of people just talking. love it!

but tbh i'd rather a straight david crystal/michael rosen prog, than something headed up by a star like dermot murnaghan...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2005)

I liked that a lot too, agree about Murnaghan though.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 2, 2005)

Street and Lane By Dave Sheasby and Ian McMillan.

on now (friday 11.30)

it's great and it's got Fine Time Fontayne in it!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2005)

Two recommendations for you:

*From Arial to Wide Latin*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio4_aod.shtml?radio4/arial_widelatin
download from Listen Again. For all you typography nerds, a history of the font, with an interview with the marvellous Neville Brody.

*World in your Ear* tomorrow (Friday) lunchtime, Radio 4, 1.30pm - a review of radio reporting from across the world, including local stations, of Hurricane Katrina - promises to be interesting.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2005)

Available for one week only on the listen again feature

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio4_aod.shtml?radio4/one_night_only

A really lovely little programme about Flanders and Swann. Me and Blind lemon were soggy with nostalgia.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> A really lovely little programme about Flanders and Swann.



that the double act with the fella in the massive fur coat, as 'done' by the colditz escapees?


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 10, 2005)

no bristle - that's Flanagan and Allen - (Bud Flanagan and Chesney Allen) - a different thing altogether.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2005)

No, I think that must have been Flanagan and Allen (underneath the arches, the Crazy Gang etc) one of them had a big coat.

 Flanders and Swann were; big beardy bloke in a wheelchair brilliant lyricist, small frightened owl called Donald Swann on piano, very funny songs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2005)

aha - ta


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2005)

I've quoted Flanders and Swann on these very boards, and posted up Michael Flanders's monologue about a henge on here too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2005)

Cracking Saturday play...Nick Fisher does good whodunnits...and, the woman playing Mrs Davies was (and possibly still is when resting) a classroom assistant in my two youngest kids school and is responsible for helping loads of Brixton kids learning to read 

14:30  The Saturday Play
Speed and Silver: In Stained Blood

By Nick Fisher.

Eager, young Detective Sergeant Sue Silver is assigned to work with maverick Detective Chief Inspector Jamie Speed who doesn't seem to want her or anyone else's help.

On their first murder case involving a severed hand, arcane notes in biblical language and a high class call girl, their new working partnership is bound to be severely tested.

DCI Jamie Speed ...... Jonathan Cullen
DS Sue Silver ...... Lucy Speed
Superintendent Collinson ...... Stephen Grief
Jim ...... Stuart McQuarrie
Daniel ...... Ben Crowe
Mrs Davies ...... Maggie McCarthy
Desk Sergeant ...... Nina Wadia
Superintendent Naylor ...... Michael Gould
Mrs Collinson ...... Geraldine Newman
Vicar ...... Michael Simkins

Directed by Deborah Paige.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope it can be listened to again. I'm on the edge of my seat here!


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 10, 2005)

I heard a bit in the middle of it and it sounded really good - I decided to go out for a walk as I'd missed the beginning, rather than hear the end - I assumed it would be on listen again - it better bloody well be!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2005)

a good looking cast (apart from the bloody ubiquitous nina wadia  )


----------



## oi2002 (Sep 11, 2005)

Weak At The Top amused me.


----------



## TeeJay (Sep 13, 2005)

If you want something a bit different - a mix of chilled out and upbeat african-cuba-brazilian-portugese music: 
Radio do Canal Angola  (Luanda)

But right now I'm listening to: Scratch ...dub, reggae, rocksteady & ska

It has really cool music/playlist and the website is really nice. I like this page which shows the locations of all today's listeners - listed by country/area. 

Well worth a look & listen!


----------



## citydreams (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sure they mentioned 7-up on Frontrow last night, but I can't find it on the schedule.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 13, 2005)

Old Harry's Game is back on the 20th of September, 6:30pm on Tuesdays BBC Radio 4. Dunno if it's a new series or a repeat, but either way I'm pleased.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 27, 2005)

*Radio 4 smartens up!*

Milton's "_Paradise Lost_" is this week's _Book at Bedtime _ (10.45-11.00)

read by Ian McDiarmid  , introduced by Philip Pullman (not so sure)

Monday 26 September - The first appearance of Satan, the description of Hell, and his resolution to fight back. 

Tuesday 27 September - The decision to destroy the new world God has created, the activities of the devils in hell, and the first journey of Satan across the waste. 

Wednesday 28 September - Satan's and our first glimpse of the happy innocence and beauty of Adam and Eve. 

Thursday 29 September - Raphael's account of the creation of the Earth and its creatures. 

Friday 30 September - Satan's temptation of Eve and her first taste of the fruit




			
				Andrew Marvell (1621 - 1678) said:
			
		

> *On Mr. Milton's Paradise Lost *
> 
> When I beheld the Poet blind, yet bold,
> In slender Book his vast Design unfold,
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a mention for the wonderful BBC Radio Player, I've now changed my whole way of using radio; don't care about times or days, I just have a list of stuff to get through during a week, and tick 'em off one-by-one whenever it suits.

It's kind of like having a vid/DVD record everything that's on telly, and then you pick your faves to watch when you want.

Luv it, luv it, luv it.


One more thing . . . the never mentioned BBC Radio 7 - very different, pretty interesting.


----------



## shandy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Eamonn Holmes, Magic 105.4 London, 4pm till 7pm on Sundays*

Magic 105.4 London

"Genial Ulsterman Eamonn’s love of music may not be the first thing people associate him with. He recently appeared on Celebrity Stars In Their Eyes as Johnny Cash and says, “I love my iPod and just flicking through everything from Alanis Morissette to Drum 'n Bass, Death Metal, Afro-Beat to Maroon 5.  I particularly love Johnny Cash's cover of 'Hurt' - 'the needle tears a hole' is a lyric that really moves me."  Eamonn is on from 4pm till 7pm on Sundays."


----------



## pooka (Dec 11, 2005)

Book of the Week Radio 4: John McGahern reading Memoir. Heartbreaking stuff


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 2, 2006)

Nitro 99.1fm


----------



## chio (Jan 2, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Nitro 99.1fm



Why? What makes it any different from the fifty other band-clogging pirates?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Why? What makes it any different from the fifty other band-clogging pirates?


Well the first and most important is, I'm on it!   
Secondly I have been using my not considerable influence to move the station in a much more 'inclusive' direction.
Third, It's not 'just another pirate station Nitro is genuinly interested in becoming a part of and indeed being a benefit for the community.

B


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 2, 2006)

which community?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jan 2, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> which community?


The Community of London, why? That post sounds loaded to me, surely better to unburden yourself rather than let it fester?


----------



## oi2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jared diamond has a new book out Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed.





> Not every collapse has an environmental origin, but an eco-meltdown is often the main catalyst, he argues, particularly when combined with society's response to (or disregard for) the coming disaster.


He talked about it at Berkely recentry and some of it is on podcast at KPFA.


----------



## DOA (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.rbnlive.com/ 

US current affairs.


----------



## somemusic (Feb 22, 2006)

*Brixton's new community radio station playvybz.com*

Hey everybody point your mice at www.playvybz.com  thursday through sunday we are a new community internet station in the heart of Brixton operating in a rub a dub style .

Check out my show this saturday afternoon 1-3pm 

MATT GOLD A.K.A. MR GOLD 

Personal profile : Long time Brixton resident and music lover Mr Gold has been mashing up dancefloors across the capital for the last decade playing a mix of funk, soul, reggae ,hip hop and beyond, as well as running a recording studio catering for local up and coming talent.

Musical Profile : Expect quality across a wide range of musical genres, old and new, known and unknown, audio nourishment for the soul, aural excitement for the mind and rump shaking bass for your booty!!!!


Mr Gold's Show 1-3pm Saturday afternoons on playvybz.com
Where the music takes a front seat!


----------



## oi2002 (Mar 8, 2006)

*The Redemption of Michael Brown*

On Open Source I just experienced some real American know how combinng the mediums of radio blog.  On the subject of the former director of FEMA damned after Katrina and now washed of some sin by his candor they asked:





> Help us write the script. Below is an act-by-act synopsis; as you post to this thread, please do so in the form of lines from a stage or screenplay.


Listen to the results on  The Redemption of Michael Brown the best was not from the script writer of the West Wing but from a poster:






			
				eflake said:
			
		

> Act III, Scene One: our little man is holding the mirror, gazing into it despairingly.
> 
> Brown: “A hell of a job, Brownie.” A hell of a job?! Could he really be that obtuse? Or was he mocking me - could he really be that subtle? He wrote my epigram as he signed my death warrant, speaking those six words. How is it that the foul effluvia of failure do not, will not stick to that man? How such an obviously false declaration reflects poorly not on him, but on me? By those words I will be remembered, by their hollow meaning and the howls of outrage that followed, and not by any of my deeds. Could he have known how neatly he skewered me with his praise? Or was it another of his lucky missteps? It doesn’t matter - I will have my revenge, I will have my say, and I will wash this blood from my hands, if it takes the rest of my life, or his…


----------



## soonplus (Jul 28, 2006)

'epistaxis time' on resonance m (104.4fm) is rather good
there are a few shows on resonance worth a listen, 'hooting yard' for example 

http://podcasts.resonancefm.com/archives/category/shows/epistaxis-time/


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2006)

A Listen Again one here...on bbc.co.uk, R2, 'Lenny Bruce is Dead', presented by Simon Amstell

Rather good, I'm listening to it now


----------



## soonplus (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/lifewithkanzi.shtml

this was fairly intriguing...


----------



## tonton_macoute (Aug 4, 2006)

http://kcrw.com

BEST radio station for pottering around the house EVAH. 'The Drop' and 'Connections' are excellent dancey type shows and Harry Shearer (who does voices on the Simpsons and was in Spinal Tap) has his own show too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2006)

Today's 'Afternoon Play' on Radio 4 is brilliant......


Monday

Beast

By Nick Warburton. 

Somewhere near a small fishing village, a creature is pulled out of the sea. Two of the villagers must make a decision which seems certain to change their lives.

Clay .............. James Fleet
Rowena ........... Eve Best 
Digby ........... Struan Rodger
Father Anthony ......... Gerard McDermott
Soldier .......... David Goodfellow

Director Peter Kavanagh


It will be available on 'Listen Again' for 7 days


----------



## soonplus (Nov 3, 2006)

'night waves'

will self talking about the book 'solaris' on the 'thursday' 'listen again'

'okay'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 11, 2006)

Dennis Healey sings!
www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/musicfeature/pip/st15o/


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2006)

Stephen King was on Desert Island Discs this week - available on the BBC Listen Again thang 'til Sunday.

Not great music, but interesting chatter.


----------



## brianx (Feb 15, 2007)

Kevin Rowland on 6music (I repeat myself when on the vino tinto) and Alice Cooper on the Planet Rock breakfast show. Is Fi Glover still on the radio? I loved the golden larynx when she did the GLR breakfast with Gideon Coe.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2007)

My MS and Me by Jim Sweeney this week's World Service Drama.  Heard it last night... brilliant.


----------



## Gmart (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a Minute!!

Preferably with Ross Noble and Paul Merton, just to see who really is the funniest.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 23, 2007)

Another world service one, The   Hijras of India about the experience of a million transsexuals/transgender people in India.  Fascinating.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2007)

Paradise Lost: The Story of the Chagos Islands

www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/pip/jsvt6/


----------



## psycherelic (Mar 7, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Paradise Lost: The Story of the Chagos Islands
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/pip/jsvt6/



Just caught the very end of it, sounded very good, I'll have to get it on listen again


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2007)

Desert Island Discs (Radio 4) may well be interesting listening this Sunday...Andy Kershaw is the castaway....
It will be repeated the following Friday morning but you can't get it on 'Listen Again' because Roy Plomley's widow owns the copyright and can't come to an agreement with the BBC or something.


----------



## soonplus (Apr 1, 2007)

listen again radio 4 Dr Freud Will See You Now Mr Hitler


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2007)

Did anybody been listen to the adaptation of A Shropshire Lad, the AE Houseman poem on R4 that was on just now ? I really like the sound design and the way it overlapped the poem with interviews and music:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/afternoon_play.shtml


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2007)

Genius hosted by Dave Gorman. New series starts soon:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2007)

Radio 2 have been doing some intresting documentaries lately, like this one - Flared Brightly, Died Young 



A two-part documentary recalling the gay culture of Thatcher's Britain


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 3, 2007)

Man’s Best Friend by Des Dillon

_Man’s Best Friend by Des Dillon, read by Nick Underwood
A futuristic Britain in which dogs sniff out terrorist threats. Since dogs have been put to such skilful use, the world’s become a peaceful place, politics have seemed insignificant, and people have returned to a life of relative security_

15 minute short story that was on Radio 4 yesturday, it was really good


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 21, 2007)

Radio 2 tonight at half ten - 
'The Dark Poet'  profile of Bill Hicks


----------



## mango5 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is that on 'listen again'?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 22, 2007)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Is that on 'listen again'?



yeah, it is 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/musicclub/doc_bhick.shtml


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2007)

I've discovered that Radio 4's _Poetry Please_ goes great with a rainy Sunday afternoon alone


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> yeah, it is
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/musicclub/doc_bhick.shtml


Cheers mate.  Couldn't find it for some reason.  I've missed too many of your recommendations.  Listening now


----------



## Reno (Sep 4, 2007)

I Was Morrissey's Drummer on R4 now. Very funny !


----------



## Hollis (Sep 14, 2007)

Radio 4 - The Reunion..

The best radio I've ever heard.. interviewing 5 veterans from the Korean war.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2007)

Second series of Vent starts Tuesday at 11pm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/vent/pip/n6kh8/
Written by comedy writer Nigel Smith about a man in a coma. Semi-autobiographical I think.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 3, 2007)

Douglas Adams's 'Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency' starts tonight at 6.30pm, stars Harry Enfield, Billy Boyd and Olivia Colman.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/dirkgently/

Ooh there's already a thread..that'll teach me to post in the stickies before reading the looking at the whole forum


----------



## Hollis (Oct 23, 2007)

Just heard another classic.. Radio4 "A Dewey Decimal"



"The Dewey Decimal System has been used to classify books in libraries for 140 years. Its inventor, Melvil Dewey, was so obsessed with efficiency he had specific pockets for different times of the day. Shaun Wallace visits his local library to see how the system works and wonders whether the advent of the internet search is jeopardising something precious.

Fascinating stuff it is!!


----------



## citydreams (Nov 14, 2007)

Wednesday's Afternoon Play on Radio4.  



> Love Contract
> 
> By Mike Bartlett
> 
> ...



Black comedy at it's best.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 26, 2008)

*Bay City Babylon!*

tonight at 8 Radio 2, heard a trailer for this earlier on sounds like it might be cool
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/musicclub/doc_baycitybabylon.shtml



> Mark Lamarr examines the epic tale of the Bay City Rollers - from their mid-1970’s domination of pop music, through their self destruction, the small matter of their missing millions and their abiding hatred for each other


----------



## soonplus (Apr 21, 2008)

escape pod podcast ....essentially scifi short stories read into a mic, some are shite ssome are pretty fanatastic.......
http://escapepod.org/


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 28, 2008)

Planet Rock Radio, for all lovers of classic rock, available on DAB and online.

And it has a certain Alice Cooper doing the breakfast show.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2008)

Heard a fantastic programme on R4 earlier, about lullabyes - you can listen again here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/pip/rt4cz/


----------



## mango5 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Dread, Beat an Blood, Radio 4 tomorrow*

Tuesday 21st 11.30am-midday R4


> Benjamin Zephaniah reassesses dub poet Linton Kwesi Johnson's 1978 debut album. Dread Beat an' Blood expressed the black British experience as it had never been heard before.



Yes please.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 23, 2008)

The Charles Wheeler documentaries this week have been fantastic. On in the morning and repeated at night. Still available on 'Listen Again'

www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/charles_wheeler_season.shtml


----------



## zygote (Aug 16, 2008)

Stuart Maconie's Freak Zone BBC6 Music every Sunday 5pm-8pm _weird stuff, well worth a listen._


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 4, 2008)

After having enjoyed tuning into 96.2fm "the revolution"  for the last 3 years i'm sad, at the loss of all the guys there, I'm even missing sarah and the rest of the twenty second news review  
I feel such loss, and emptiness ! part of me has become hmhhh 
What have they done? :  ( 
I will really  miss the comps, chats, personalities bigger than life caracetyres (sp)
To think I never accepted the offer :   (

You would not beleive what is happening it defies beleif
RIP


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2008)

just found this ace looking blog of radio 4 stuff to download...

http://speechification.com/


----------



## zygote (Oct 5, 2008)

zygote said:


> Stuart Maconie's Freak Zone BBC6 Music every Sunday 5pm-8pm _weird stuff, well worth a listen._


...and just like they do with all the programmes I like *(well only Late Junction really)* they've made it fuckin' shorter. 

Now it starts @ 5.30pm


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 12, 2009)

Theres an excellent radio station over here in Melbourne called Triple R. You can stream it from here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone listening to Today at around 0830 this morning? They had Clement Freud and Stanley Johnson talking about being called 'elderly'. 

CF: One thing about getting old is you lose your memory...
Today: ...*encouragingnoise*
CF: and another thing about getting old is you lose your memory.

Cheap gag but his timing is flawless


----------



## Maltin (May 26, 2009)

A celebration of Clement Freud hosted by Paul Merton, with many clips from Just a Minute.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00kjhxb


----------



## komodo (Jun 4, 2009)

Down the Line -radio 4 - right now -very very funny


----------



## Missez (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting lecture on Radio 4 right now

Prof Michael Sandel considers the expansion and moral limits of markets.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

The 'new' Just A Minute starts tonight I think.


----------



## bmd (Jul 24, 2009)

I found this show through the Dub Vendor link ringo posted on the Reggae video thread, it's well worth a listen.

Keith Lawrence on Colourful Radio.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Woman's Hour about rape jokes at the mo...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Phil Jupitas does _Calvin and Hobbes _on Radio 4 at 1130am today, 22 September.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Rap Revolution: How Hip Hop Conquered The World 
Saturday 10 October 
10:00pm - 11:00pm 
BBC Radio 2

It had Goldie on it, it looks like it could be good, it's a two-part program.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 13, 2009)

You and yours today was about energy policy, it was quite interesting (what I caught) and I think it should be on i-player.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Oooh lovely Kate Humble on Woman's Hour


----------



## kittyP (Nov 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The 'new' Just A Minute starts tonight I think.



This has been making my Monday evenings much more happy and cosy. 

The Flight of the Conchords, episode one, was on Radio 7 and now on the iPlayer.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazing World Service documentary about the Bhopal tragedy:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0053sqn/Assignment_Bhopal_An_Enduring_Tragedy/

Really interesting and well made.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 25, 2009)

St Agnes Place might be no longer, but it's one-time in-house radio station Wireless FM can still be found here with some regular internet shows and lots of archived sets in the forum.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Radio 2 - a series by Richard Hawley about how the ocean has influenced music/musicians. It's called The Ocean, and first episode is currently on listen-again 

Thanks for reminding me where this thread was Crispeh


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

Radio 4 at 11.30 this morning - something I'm looking forward to:

11:30–12:00
Capturing America: Mark Lawson's History of Modern American Literature
Divided States

3/8. Mark Lawson traces how American writers have explored violent divisions in their society.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

^  oooo Toni Morrison AND David Simon


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2010)

A few things that have caught my eye for this week:


Portraying the Poor (1/2)
Sunday 28th Feb 1.30PM on Radio 4
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qyw6y



> Paul Mason investigates accounts of poverty and working-class life created by middle-class writers.




Ballad of the Miners' Strike
Tuesday 3rd Mar 10.30PM on Radio 2
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00r33b2



> Commissioned to mark its 25th anniversary, musicians providing a backdrop to a tapestry of archive clips, testimonials from miners and their wives, and songs which creates a portrait of the most significant industrial dispute in living British history.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2010)

^ they look really interesting steph, thanks - will give them a listen


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul Gambaccini celebrates the life of Johnny Cash - all 4 episodes up on listen again on Radio 6


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2010)

stephj said:


> Ballad of the Miners' Strike
> Tuesday 3rd Mar 10.30PM on Radio 2
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00r33b2



Thought this was excellent, and is well worth a listen.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 10, 2010)

Any fantasy fans listening to Sebastian Baczkiewicz's  Pilgrim on Radio 4?

William Palmer, the eponymous 'Pilgrim' cursed in 1185 by the King of the Greyfolk in 1185, condemned to walk ever after between the human world and that of the King. 

Really enjoyable, plus Ive been re-reading Jack Vance's Elder Isles triliogy. 

It's still on Iplayer.

---
Also- Mickey Flanagan's 'What Chance Change' stand up /documentary on social mobility has been really funny.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

BUMP  

Radio 4 are repeating part one of 'Pilgrim' today after the Archers.

E2a, its not a repeat at all, but the first of 4 new stories. Yay. This first one is shaping up to be a belter.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 31, 2010)

...and they've just had a very good programme about Balkan brass.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tj82f

Not on i-Player yet, but it will be......


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent programme on Radio 4 - The Reunion: The Brixton Riots. Hear a policeman admit to torturing suspects.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2011)

Down the Line is back on radio 4.  The last series was absolutely hilarious, I hope this one is equally good.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qy1y


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 20, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Excellent programme on Radio 4 - The Reunion: The Brixton Riots. Hear a policeman admit to torturing suspects.


 
Available to listen here in case anyone missed it...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00zl4dq/The_Reunion_Brixton_Riots/


----------



## Greebo (Mar 20, 2011)

Document.  8.30-9pm Radio 4 tomorrow night.  Investigating the near fatal shooting of Lenin in 1918, resulting in the arrest of the British representative in Moscow, who got accused of plotting to overthrow the Bolshevik regime.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2011)

8115 said:


> Down the Line is back on radio 4.  The last series was absolutely hilarious, I hope this one is equally good.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qy1y


 
God.  It's now offensive, borderline racist.  Not sure if it's changed or if I have.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 22, 2011)

8115 said:


> God.  It's now offensive, borderline racist.  Not sure if it's changed or if I have.


Nah, it's not you. It really is a bit shit now. Shame.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 22, 2011)

This may have been posted before in this thread, but it's worth repeating: R4 now has every In Our Time ever available for streaming. With a bit of ingenuity etc, you can keep them! There are some real gems in there: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/in-our-time/archive/


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)

Some excellent pre-protest discussion and interviews on Resonance today....

http://resonancefm.com/archives/6462



> *A huge explosion of class hatred and anger*
> 
> Today Resonance 104.4fm transmits a prelude to the anti-cuts actions taking place on March 26th. A huge explosion of class hatred and anger broadcasts from 8:00am – 5:30pm. Featuring contributions from W.A.G, Dan Hind, Sean Gittins, New Left Project, Ian Bone, Martin Wright, VOLANT, C’est Destin, Sven Kylie,  William English, Anax Karphosporos, The Carrot Workers, Deptford Action Group For The Elderly, The Space Hi-Jackers, Tom Beastly, Virginie Selavie, Radical Schick, Ignes Fatui,  Alice Bloch, Ukuncut, and many more.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 29, 2011)

On The Ropes, today on Radio 4 was interesting. Adam Ant talking about his encounter with mental health services. Sorry, no link, but it's on BBC iplayer.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 7, 2011)

Fags, Mags and Bags on radio 4 is back! The best radio comedy in years I reckon.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was going to recommend Molly Naylor's Whenever I get blown up I think of you, but radio 4 have shitted it up good and proper.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

The Reunion on Radio 4 on Friday 10 August at 9am sounds good - The Collapse of Barings Bank




> In the first of a new series of The Reunion, Sue MacGregor reunites Nick Leeson, the man who broke Barings bank, with his colleagues and former boss, Peter Norris.





> On the 26th February 1995, a pillar of the British financial and social establishment suddenly came crashing to the ground as Britain's oldest merchant bank went bust with debts of £830 million.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Thought it was pretty good. I love the pragmatism of people 

Pepys' diary at 1045! Episode 1!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2011)

Pepys' Diary starts on Monday, sorry.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolute Radio (Was Virgin Radio)
http://www.absoluteradio.co.uk/?source=listenpage&station=abr


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone posted a link to this I think this elsewhere, but worth checking...

Stories from Notting Hill

Part 1 - Origins (broadcast Mon, iplayer): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013f1kl
Part 2 - Innovations (broadcast Tues, iplayer): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013gjx5
Part 3 - Carnival Clash (today Weds, R4 3.45PM): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013gjxk
Part 4 - Enterprise (Thurs, R4 3:45PM): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013gjxp
Part 5 - Legacy (Fri, R4 3:45PM): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b013gk08


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 21, 2011)

John Finnemore's Souvenir Programme is very funny if you like that Mitchell and Webb-style sketch comedy. Which as it happens, I do 

Sundays at 7.15, R4, or on the Iplayer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b014ptrr/John_Finnemores_Souvenir_Programme_Episode_1/


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Oct 8, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Fags, Mags and Bags on radio 4 is back! The best radio comedy in years I reckon.


You mean the casual racism and sub 1970s stereotypes of a Radio 4 sitcome where all Indians run corner shops? Jaysus titty fucking christ, it's the sort of stuff we will look back on in shock and horror. I have to switch it off in disgust, because of the hackneyed middle England cliches stereotype of all those urban asians. It's like a minstrel show mixed with Open All Hours as written by Jim Davidson.

I find I spend most of my time downloading podcast docs from the World service archives, personally.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 8, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> You mean the casual racism and sub 1970s stereotypes of a Radio 4 sitcome where all Indians run corner shops? Jaysus titty fucking christ, it's the sort of stuff we will look back on in shock and horror. I have to switch it off in disgust, because of the hackneyed middle England cliches stereotype of all those urban asians. It's like a minstrel show mixed with Open All Hours as written by Jim Davidson.
> 
> I find I spend most of my time downloading podcast docs from the World service archives, personally.


Yeah that one... it's hilarious.I don't see how it is racist at all; have you actually _listened_ to it?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I have. And thats why I think that way.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2011)

Today (8th Oct) R 4, 2.230-4pm Classic Chandler: The High Window


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 25, 2012)

This website might be of interest to anybody interested in Short Wave Radio. Seems to be more or less current, obviously a lot of the stations are going to be difficult to receive.

http://short-wave.info/index.php

You need to keep a watch on the sun spot cycle/solar conditions there is a daily guide on this site with frequency conditions - solar storm expected!

http://www.bdxc.org.uk/


----------



## J Scone (Jun 9, 2012)

Millport is on 4 extra again. Kinda charming magic-realist microcosm type thing. Why is Man of Soup never repeated? It was really good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2012)

Just turned on the radio to recognise the familiar prose of "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" - missed the start, so I will be listening to it later ..

I hope it isn't a disappointment - having read the book several times..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01k1ljh


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Just turned on the radio to recognise the familiar prose of "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" - missed the start, so I will be listening to it later ..
> 
> I hope it isn't a disappointment - having read the book several times..
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01k1ljh


I wish I hadn't to be honest ... that wasn't the book I read


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 25, 2012)

I enjoyed Zen and etc but you're right, it was quite different from the book. Still worth a listen though imo.
There's a good episode of I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue this week - Psycho Killer to the tune of Old Man River!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 26, 2012)

The Psychedelic Spy is being repeated on Radio 4 Extra, definitely worth listening to if you haven't heard it before.

Absolutely brilliant piece of work.


----------



## grubby local (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi folks,

Having not had a telly for aeons and no internet for years (this is brand new) my joy has been radio podcasts for a long time. Thought I'd share some solid favourites that you can also stream/listen again etc. I've come to the conclusion that quality journalism is not in print, online or on TV ... it's on the radio, stupid!

*Late night live.* I prefer this to any Radio 4 high brow politic talk, the 80-year legend and laid back whisperer of Australian radio, Mr Philip Adams. Although on Oz radio, very international, only a rare episode goes all domestic. Quality interviews. 

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/latenightlive/

Get a flavour with this classic Kurt Vonnegut interview (a repeat obv.)

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational...ate-night-live-summer---kurt-vonnegut/3678034

*On The Wire.* Better than Peel ever was in my opinion. Mr Stephen Barker and his 28-year-running weekly music show on Radio Lancashire. For me, I switch off half way after Barker has done his hour. Consistently brilliant.

http://otwradio.blogspot.com

*World Football Phone in*. If you are into footy this is it. Mrs Magpie mentioned it ... oooo ... 7 years ago (!) on this very thread and nailed it. It's all about Tim Vickery, Brazil-based football genius.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/wf

*FIP.* French music station, no adverts, no DJ bollocks, pure tunes. My favourite background music radio station. The news (in French) for two minutes every hour (or two) is the only thing that interrupts the always fantastic grooves. And it's kind of fun trying to understand Parisian traffic reports.

http://www.fipradio.fr/

(scroll down and click 'direct' under écouter')

*Outlook*. Daily BBC World Service show 'extraordinary human stories from around the world'. Let's people just tell their stories. Basically extraordinary ones. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/outlook

*On Being. *Krista Tippett is a phenomenal interviewer, puts her heart and soul into every mega-researched interview. It is "a spacious conversation — and an evolving media space — about the big questions at the center of human life, from the boldest new science of the human brain to the most ancient traditions of the human spirit." 

http://www.onbeing.org/

Try this recent one I loved to give you an idea. http://www.onbeing.org/program/last-quiet-places/4557

Loving all the tips on here.

gx

Disclaimer: I work on one of these programmes


----------



## butcher (Sep 1, 2012)

Rogue Male is back on 4-Ex, fantastic 1930s adventure yarn.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2012)

Some really good programme last night on 4 or 4extra, I think it might be called from the Archives, but that's yielding nothing on google.  Spoof writings from writers and poets.  It was really funny.


----------



## grubby local (Sep 16, 2012)

Couple more:

*This American Life. *Weekly hour-long series of reports on a theme. What is money and the crazy history of the Brazilian banking system ... The musings of a man whose neighbour and friend is dying ... The recently-solved case of 1915 kidnapping case. Nicely meandering radio. Can be hit and miss but just pick and choose. Previous podcasts are 99c itunes bollocks, but torrents are out there.

http://www.thisamericanlife.org/

*Desert Island Discs. *I guess i never really gave this a go ... now am addicted, have done nearly 50 episodes this week. Classic formula, and what I never appreciated, it goes deep. Sharp questioning, profound and moving answers. Intense half-hour biographies with tunes thrown in. The 1,571 archived podcasts only do 15 second samples of each tune, but it doesn't spoil it. You just get a sense of the person and their tastes. Eighty per cent it's more about the IV than the tunes. A few I loved: Billy Connolly, Ian Dury, Robert Fisk, Jools Holland (for the tunes), Alfred Eisenstadt, Tracey Emin, Blondie, Any Kershaw, Keith Floyd. Came across as tossers: Morrissey, Bob Geldof.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/find-a-castaway

gx


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2012)

This was great last night, "Art Disrupted: Damian Hirst and Co" about Damian Hirst and the Goldsmith's etc time that led up to his big success, really well done, sounded very well researched.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01f5hp3


----------



## story (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a recommendation, but I wanted to register my pleasure in hearing tomorrow's weather as probably having "a disappointing feel under the low clouds".


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 1, 2012)

Been listening to Brighton's community radio station - Radio Reverb (97.2FM in Brighton & Hove) a lot of late. Eclectic programming and fave shows being Ears Wide Open (soul/reggae/jazz) and Slipstreem (world).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Was at a loose end in the early hours and listened to the first three episodes of William Gibson's "Pattern Recognition" :-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00cftq8/episodes/guide

And a rather daft, but entertaining enough crime series - RD Wingfield "Outbreak of Fear"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00bz65t/episodes/guide


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

What pisses me off about 4ex is that they put scratchy comedy on at (my) bedtime. So when I want to listen to a play or drama I get the fucking Clitheroe Kid


----------



## 8115 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love comedy at bedtime, if it's good.  I also like the seventh dimension, as long as it's not too scarey


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What pisses me off about 4ex is that they put scratchy comedy on at (my) bedtime. So when I want to listen to a play or drama I get the fucking Clitheroe Kid


Yes - who the hell is nostalgic for that. It wasn't funny when it was first broadcast - ditto the Navy Lark ... I fear for what else they might dredge up from my childhood - "Petticoat Line", "Down Your Way", "Does The Team Think" ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Yes - who the hell is nostalgic for that. It wasn't funny when it was first broadcast - ditto the Navy Lark ... I fear for what else they might dredge up from my childhood - "Petticoat Line", "Down Your Way", "Does The Team Think" ?



Indeed  

I want Edgar Allen Poe at night time, not shit comedy that was never good.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

8115 said:
			
		

> I love comedy at bedtime, if it's good.  I also like the seventh dimension, as long as it's not too scarey



Seventh dimension is good


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Seventh dimension is good


I can't get into "Journey into Space" though ...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 6, 2012)

R4 2.30-3.30 today (6th October) "The Air Gap" A drama by Steve Waters, telling the story of Bradley Manning (US soldier - WikiLeaks). Set in Quantico and at forward operating base Hammer where Manning was based in the period leading up to his arrest.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 6, 2012)

There's a trilogy of plays on the Trojan War, penned by excellent Andrew Rissik, on Radio 4Extra.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 23, 2012)

Analysis, discussion with a sociologist about alternatives to capitalism and ways of moving towards alternatives.  It was maybe a little superficial but I really enjoyed it, well worth a listen imo, if only because I think Castells is a pretty big thinker.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01n9yg1/Analysis_Alternative_Economic_Cultures/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> What pisses me off about 4ex is that they put scratchy comedy on at (my) bedtime. So when I want to listen to a play or drama I get the fucking Clitheroe Kid



Lenny Henry


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent an email to radio4extra@bbc.co.uk just now:



> Dear Radio 4 Extra,
> 
> Firstly thank you for your excellent station, I enjoy Radio 4 Extra a
> lot so keep up the good work.
> ...


 
Got this reply:



> Thank you for emailing Radio 4 Extra.
> 
> We read every message sent to us but as we do not have the resources to respond to them all personally we have prepared this automated message, containing links to answers to the majority of queries and concerns that listeners send our way.
> 
> ...


 




I am not old


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Got a reply, that was quick!! 
Nice and vague but nice of them  



> Dear Badgers,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2012)

I rely a lot on "listen again".
I use Tune-in on my android phone via my WIFI at night - though I've had problems with 4extra streams timing out .. touch wood the updated version I downloaded yesterday is better...
Sadly I don't have FLASH.

Very annoyingly they've launched a brand new radio player - but only for iPhones ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2012)

Falco - A bit too violent for me, but I like the incongruity of a detective series based in ancient Rome, but using contemporary language :-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0071prn/episodes/guide#b009t1x3


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ntnsj/Made_in_Bristol_Rip_Off_by_Rachel_Bentham/ A nice little story based on one of my favourite urban legends.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 18, 2012)

Enjoyed this in the early hours of this morning on World Service...

Revolutionary Radio
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p010c46m



> A revolutionary General in Nicaragua asks what is more dangerous in the hands of the public, guns or microphones? Fi Glover investigates how for 90 years, radio has been a potent political force in revolutions.
> 
> Over the past 90 years radio has proven itself a powerful political force, not just reporting on changes of government, but sending out a call to arms during some of the biggest revolutionary uprisings of the 20th Century. These events track radio's evolution, from its rise as an exciting new technology used by the Bolsheviks to demonstrate their modernity, to its reported demise amid the social media buzz of the Arab Spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## butcher (Jan 3, 2013)

For anyone in education/academia or just likes real ale and geeks double science is fun:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012rxql


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01phhb9/Ben_Goldacres_Bad_Evidence/

Ben Goldacre on the radio. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2013)

It's my story: My lover, my carer 4-4,30pm Tuesday 5th Feb, Radio 4.  Julie Fernandez (brittle bones from birth, non disabled husband) talks to four couples about what happens in a long term relationship when one partner has a severe disability.  

I suspect that I'll give this a miss as the way that she span it when trailing it on "You & Yours" was that disability and becoming a carer brings you closer together.  Does it bollocks.


----------



## shagnasty (Feb 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Was at a loose end in the early hours and listened to the first three episodes of William Gibson's "Pattern Recognition" :-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00cftq8/episodes/guide
> 
> ...


R D Wingfield stories always come with a twist to the end


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 23, 2013)

Radio 4 extra is driving me a bit nuts at the moment... it's so fucking _posh_! Every time I tune in it's some posho or other investigating a crime (Lord Whimsy ffs) or suffering from angst at Cambridge (CP Snow - Strangers and Brothers, for instance)... anyway, a good antidote to all this shite is Bob Monkhouse and Suggs in I Think I've got a Problem... very funny http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b007wp39/I_Think_Ive_Got_a_Problem_Series_1_Episode_1/


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2013)

I enjoyed this
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01rlngr

Isy Suttie (off of peep show) telling a story of love in Matlock in the 80s. Nice and funny


----------



## 8115 (Apr 24, 2013)

Costing the Earth on direct action in fishing at the moment.  It's interesting.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2013)

Bit late notice (you've only got 12 hours left to catch it) but there's an amazing adaptation of Caryl Churchill's play A Light Shining In Buckinghamshire on radio 3


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2013)

There's a quite cool story about a priest tasked to kill an AI on radio 4 extra, available on iplayer.  Alpha

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0080p6l


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 7, 2013)

The Martin Beck novel adaptations have restarted as the Saturday plays on R4.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 7, 2013)

The BBC have pulled the plug on Radio Downloader.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2013)

> The BBC have pulled the plug on Radio Downloader.


 So I'll use this instead


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2013)

kittyP Garrison Keillor's back - radio 4 extra, at 8am and 3pm today, and 1am Sunday.


----------



## xenon (Sep 14, 2013)

Armando Iannucci's Chalm Offensive being repeated on 4 Extra. Half way through and a few years old but still very funny IMO. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007w6x6


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 22, 2013)

Three Men in a Boat on Radio 4.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 2, 2013)

Money Box 3-3.30pm R4 today will be answering questions about claiming benefits.

In the trailer, it was very heartening to hear benefits being described (for once) as something which any one of us might need at some point in our lives, instead of the usual scrounger rhetoric.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Greeble.   *off to iplayer*


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 5, 2013)

BBC radio 3 drama Albert Camus "The Outsider "  highly recommend to listening.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tnwj


----------



## Greebo (Nov 18, 2013)

R4 book of the week, 9.45-10.00 and 00.30-00.45  The Screwtape Letters (abridged) read by Simon Beale.

R4 18th Nov (and the next 5 Mondays) 16.30-17.00 The Infinite Monkey Cage - Brian Cox and Robin Ince chairing a discussion about risk (science + humour)

R4 18th Nov 20.00-20.30 Machiavelli evil or Democrat?  Jonathan Freedland focussing mainly on Machiavelli's 'The Discourses'.  R4 20.30-21.00 Analysis.  Roberto Unger explains why he believes that left wing political thinkers in the West lack the imagination to tackle society's problems.


----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 27, 2013)

Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere on 4extra... Three part dramatisation, parts 1 & 2 are both on iplayer at the moment.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2014)

The Long View - the working poor.

R4 today at 9-9.30 am and repeated at 9-9.30pm


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> R4 book of the week, 9.45-10.00 and 00.30-00.45  *The Screwtape Letters *(abridged) read by Simon Beale.
> 
> R4 18th Nov (and the next 5 Mondays) 16.30-17.00 The Infinite Monkey Cage - Brian Cox and Robin Ince chairing a discussion about risk (science + humour)
> 
> R4 18th Nov 20.00-20.30 Machiavelli evil or Democrat?  Jonathan Freedland focussing mainly on Machiavelli's 'The Discourses'.  R4 20.30-21.00 Analysis.  Roberto Unger explains why he believes that left wing political thinkers in the West lack the imagination to tackle society's problems.



Recently finished reading You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times - Howard Zinn and The Screwtape Letters get a mention. So i did some basic research on the book and it's on my wish list.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Screwtape_Letters


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2014)

I particularly enjoyed this week's "Word of Mouth" about the language used to explain science and the pitfalls therein. :-

http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/wom/rss.xml


----------



## xenon (Jan 30, 2014)

LBC goes nationwide on DAB from Tuesday 11th Feb. James O'Brien and Nick Abbott personal favourites on there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Arthur Smith Sings Leonard Cohen, Again

Listened to this last night and loved it.

A critical and word-of-mouth hit at the Edinburgh Festival Fringe 2013, Arthur Smith Sings Leonard Cohen, Again is a love letter to his mother with reflections on life, death, dementia and Leonard Cohen along the way.

It is 14 years since Arthur Smith Sings Leonard Cohen, a melodicomic extravaganza which was also broadcast on Radio 4. In this entirely new show, Smith returns to his hero. His reflections on dementia, enthusiasm, comedy and death are marinated in Cohen's music in a performance that is personal and poignant, yet packed with big laughs. Smith's rendition of the songs is hugely enhanced by his backing trio, The Smithereens: Kirsty Newton, Carrie Marx and Ali Day. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03vdl1v


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2014)

Book of the Week, Radio 4 - 12 Years a Slave.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03w0112


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Book of the Week, Radio 4 - 12 Years a Slave.<snip>


Just heard the first part of this.

R4 11-11.30am today (Monday) Out of the ordinary - looking at pick up artists and the London Seduction Society.

R4 all this week, 1.45-2pm Let's talk about Rama and Sita.  Taking stories from the Ramayana and looking at how they apply to contemporary Asian dilemmas.

R4 all this week 10.45 -11am and 7.45-8pm The mysterious death of Jane Austen

R4 extra 6-6.30pm (repeated at midnight) all this week A canticle for Leibowitz (Fiat Homo)


----------



## wiskey (Feb 24, 2014)

Found myself enjoying P&P yesterday in the car on the way home from London, might try and listen to the death of Austen thing.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 27, 2014)

Trevor Noah: The Racist, http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rg22v from @bbcradio4 via BBC iPlayer Radio


----------



## xenon (Feb 27, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Trevor Noah: The Racist, http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rg22v from @bbcradio4 via BBC iPlayer Radio



I heard this the other week in the half 6 slot. Cracking up whilst cooking dinner.  He's very good.

Also I came in here to say. Chris Morris' Blue Jam is being repeated on 4 Extra, starting this Friday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2014)

The Saturday drama is a full series of Raymond Chandler.
I'm not a connoisseur of the genre, but they seem mildly entertaining - if rather violent - In "Farewell my Lovely" he gets hit on the head even more frequently than Eddie Shoestring used to.
But they're flogging the recordings so they're only on iPlayer for a week....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qgxs

A major annoyance of mine at the moment is the hideously annoying and jarringly loud announcements on the two 5 Live podcasts I listen to - "Dr Karl", and "The Naked Scientist".
At some point I will sort myself out with a "top and tailer" to process these automatically.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 5, 2014)

All of The Talented Mr Ripley books have been on Radio 4 Extra. 
I have really enjoyed them. 
Didn't realise that the film with Matt Damon is just the first book.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 11, 2014)

Douglas Adams' Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy original radio series has just started airing again on Radio 4 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03v379k/episodes/guide#b03v366p


----------



## kittyP (Mar 27, 2014)

Starting Sunday, The Divine Comedy. Read by or staring (?) John Hurt.
I bloody love John Hurt


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2014)

For anyone who hasn't caught up with it yet, I recommend Iggy Pop's two hour show on Sunday afternoons on 6Music, a two hour master class in how a radio music show should be.

This week's programme goes from _The Nitty Gritty_ by Shirley Ellis to the Second Movement of Gorecki's Second Symphony


----------



## Betsy (May 9, 2014)

I'm a new poster and I can't quite work how to quote....I clicked on quote in answer to andysays so fingers crossed.. I caught up with Iggy Pops In Praise Of Beauty today and thoroughly enjoyed it ...lots for me to enjoy on it.
Going on to another station and programme Radio 4's Great Lives this week had Isy Sutti championing Jake Thackray. She hadn't even heard of him 9 months ago until a friend sent her one of his albums for her birthday ...she is now an avid fan. 

J_ake Thackray hated being known as the north country Noel Coward, but at the height of his fame the description stuck. His songs are very British, but his influences were European - Georges Brassens and Jacques Brel. _

The presenter is Matthew Parris. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b042jhlm


----------



## MrSki (May 9, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I'm a new poster and I can't quite work how to quote....I clicked on quote in answer to andysays so fingers crossed.._- /snip_


If you want to quote a single post just use the reply button.


----------



## Betsy (May 9, 2014)

MrSki said:


> If you want to quote a single post just use the reply button.


Thank you!


----------



## 8115 (May 10, 2014)

New food panel show a la gardeners question time on radio 4 now.


----------



## Betsy (May 10, 2014)

I enjoyed this the first time round ..an interesting and entertaining listen.

Radio 4 Afternoon Drama

Strangers on a Film
_Patrick Stewart plays Raymond Chandler and Clive Swift is Alfred Hitchcock in their famous collaboration on 'Strangers on a Train'. In 1950, Alfred Hitchcock invited Raymond Chandler to work with him on a screenplay based on Patricia Highsmith's novel. Chandler was not only recognised as a fine novelist and had also received an Academy Award nomination for his original screenplay, The Blue Dahlia. The omens were good but their collaboration turned out to be a disaster._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0151t3t


----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

Original British Dramatists

Radio 4 premieres dramas by ten writers new to radio and ones to watch, with stories ranging from a man who eats furniture to one who takes a holiday to Tanzania every week

Today's offering...

*Paris, Nana & Me by Caroline Horton*

A lovely insight into the relationship between Caroline and her Nana - a truly delightful listen.

_In 2009 writer and performer Caroline Horton took her ninety year-old Grandmother on one last trip to Paris. Having grown up hearing her Nana's vivid stories of the city, Caroline excitedly planned their Parisian adventure. But it's hard to have an unforgettable trip with someone who can't remember what they were doing yesterday. And sight-seeing is not much fun with somebody who is virtually blind. A funny and heartbreakingly poignant journey through the city of love and the ravages of time._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b042zsy3


----------



## 8115 (May 13, 2014)

File on 4 on exploitation esp in the construction industry. Very good, not sensationalist doc on trafficking and modern day slavery.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

8115 said:


> File on 4 on exploitation esp in the construction industry. Very good, not sensationalist doc on trafficking and modern day slavery.


Oh crap, was that tonight? The baby went nuclear and I missed it


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Oh crap, was that tonight? The baby went nuclear and I missed it


iPlayer?


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

MrSki said:


> iPlayer?


Yeah, have to remember though


----------



## Ground Elder (May 13, 2014)

I never get around to listening in the timescale allowed and also like to save programmes for long car journeys, so recommend using GetiPlayer  which will download anything available on iPlayer


----------



## Mogden (May 16, 2014)

Right then. Anyone a fan of the following?

Shedtown
Those little skits Isy Suttie does.
Desert Island Discs
The Paul Temple series

Just putting some feelers out for recommendations cos I usually have something wireless on.


----------



## Betsy (May 16, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Right then. Anyone a fan of the following?
> 
> *Shedtown*
> Those little skits Isy Suttie does.
> ...


I have LOVED Shedtown from the start. Maxine Peake's narration is terrific (put me in mind of Under Milk Wood) but the real star of the show is the writing by Tony Pitts which is superb. Alas the Sheddists will be no more as that was the last series.


----------



## Mogden (May 18, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I have LOVED Shedtown from the start. Maxine Peake's narration is terrific (put me in mind of Under Milk Wood) but the real star of the show is the writing by Tony Pitts which is superb. Alas the Sheddists will be no more as that was the last series.


I did really enjoy it. I almost want the whole thing on CD so I can do it all in one go. Shame the iPlayer doesn't offer it all. Maxine Peake's voice is very soothing.

Desert Island Discs was very good today I thought. Chris Packham is my all time favourite DID of all the ones I have listened to.


----------



## Betsy (May 19, 2014)

Mogden said:


> *I did really enjoy it. *I almost want the whole thing on CD so I can do it all in one go. Shame the iPlayer doesn't offer it all. Maxine Peake's voice is very soothing.
> 
> Desert Island Discs was very good today I thought. Chris Packham is my all time favourite DID of all the ones I have listened to.


Good ... it's a wonderful listen.


----------



## maya (May 26, 2014)

Betsy said:


> <snip>championing Jake Thackray. She hadn't even heard of him 9 months ago until a friend sent her one of his albums for her birthday ...she is now an avid fan.
> 
> J_ake Thackray hated being known as the north country Noel Coward, but at the height of his fame the description stuck. His songs are very British, but his influences were European - Georges Brassens and Jacques Brel._


A mate of mine used a clip from one of his songs in one of his dj sets, I'd never heard of him either but I love this:



(*sent it to a friend who only listens to 'hip' music though, he stubbornly refused to comment.)


----------



## Betsy (Jun 3, 2014)

Book of the Week on Radio 4.

*A Broken Hallelujah: Leonard Cohen's Secret Chord*

_As Leonard Cohen turns 80, a new biography by Liel Leibovitz explores the life, work and passion of the poet-turned-musician. What makes Cohen such an enduring international figure in the cultural imagination?

Granted extraordinary access to Cohen's personal papers, Leibovitz evokes a complicated, sometimes contradictory figure. Born into a Canadian religious Jewish family, for years a reclusive lyricist on the Greek island of Hydra, known for his bold political commentary, his devotion to Buddhist thought and his later despair over contemporary Zionism, Cohen hardly follows the rules of a conventional rock star.

An intimate look at a man who, despite battles with depression and years spent in hermit-like isolation, is still touring and now seems to be reaching a new peak of popularity._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0458063


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2014)

Tomorrow on Radio 4 a repeat of an entertaining play that was first broadcast in 2011.

*Burning Both Ends: When Oliver Reed Met Keith Moon*
_Starring Sean Pertwee as Oliver Reed, and Arthur Darvill as Keith Moon._

_Burning Both Ends tells the story of one of the most infamous, unexpected and touching of friendships between two icons of the 1970s, Oliver Reed and Keith Moon.

In the mid-1970s, Oliver was an international movie star, and Keith was a rock n'roll legend, the drummer for rock band, The Who. Both were famous for their partying and boozing, as well as their undeniable talents. Mercurial and unpredictable, both men were at the top of their game - but the top can be a very lonely place.

Then they met, on the film set of The Who's epic rock opera, Tommy. What followed was a revelation - in each other they found a true kindred spirit, their own shadow image. 

This is a story of madness and mayhem, antics and adventures, but also of love and loss - the dangerous, dazzling brilliance of two unbridled spirits connecting, but then the huge pain when one of them dies prematurely. 

Recounting the electrifying "bruv-affair" between these two iconic figures, Burning Both Ends is the story of two men who found in each other a true friend, and who loved each other as fiercely as they partied..._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b017x3pl


----------



## Betsy (Jul 22, 2014)

A couple of Afternoon Dramas on Radio 4 worth a listen...

*Strangers In The Night.*

By Georgia Fitch

_It is 1969 and English actress Carol White is trying to make her name in Hollywood. When she finds herself unexpectedly drawn to Frank Sinatra, their intense friendship leads her on a journey of self-discovery. Will her career as a Hollywood star take off or will love prove the ultimate distraction?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0499llf_

And a repeat of one from a c_ouple of years ago.._

*Love Virtually*

_
Starring David Tennant and Emilia Fox.

Love Virtually by Austrian novelist Daniel Glattauer is a thoroughly modern epistolary novel with one difference - its protagonists Emmi Rothner and Leo Leike communicate exclusively by email.

The European answer to You've got Mail.

Two million copies sold in Germany to date. And bought by thirty-five publishers around the world, Love Virtually by Austrian novelist Daniel Glattauer, is well on the way to becoming a global publishing phenomenon.

They "meet" when Emmi mistakenly sends an e-mail to Leo's inbox. A romance ensues that allows them to live out a shared secret life far removed from their day-to-day existences. But to what extent does it rely on fantasy and escapism, and will it survive a real-life meeting?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0499n6h_


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2014)

Radio 4 Extra 3rd August - 11am-noon and 7-8pm Garrison Keillor's Radio Show kittyP


----------



## little_legs (Aug 11, 2014)

_The Startling Truths of Old World Sparrows_ on Radio 3.

Linky: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r99qm

I've heard this last year for the 1st time and it made me well up a few times while I was listening to it, and I thought about it for days after it was broadcast.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 17, 2014)

There are a few JB Preistley plays on the radio iplayer at the moment. 

I Have Been Here Before 

Dangerous Corner

Oh I thought there was more but they must have gone


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 23, 2014)

Well worth a listen, caught it on Radio 4 earlier:

Goldie the Alchemist
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045z8wn



> Musician and artist Goldie passionately describes his challenging story, from the roots of a broken home to his commercial success and subsequent struggle to come to terms with personal issues and a painful past.
> Featuring contributions from Pete Tong, DJ Fabio, Marc Mac, Nihal Arthanayake and Dr Anamik Saha, the programme explores the real character behind Goldie, who produced Timeless, one of the most iconic British albums of the nineties.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2014)

stethoscope said:


> Well worth a listen, caught it on Radio 4 earlier:
> 
> Goldie the Alchemist
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045z8wn



What no Grooverider?  

I wanna listen NOW but it seems the earphone connection on my work thin client is buggered!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 10, 2014)

My recommendation is for BBC World Service, it's for the insomniacs. Nothing quite like it on the radio for...


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry, what was I saying? Did I drop off? Oops, dreadfully sorry, I was listening to a foreign report of some unpleasantness somewhere, although I'm sure there was some balance in my not....


Sorry, what was I saying? Did I drop off? Oops, dreadfully sorry, I was listening to a foreign report of some unpleasantness somewhere, although I'm sure there was some balance in my not....


Sorry, what was I saying? Did I drop off? Oops, dreadfully sorry, I was listening to a foreign report of some unpleasantness somewhere, although I'm sure there was some balance in my not....


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyway, what was I saying about M Parris being a total cunt?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, that's right, such a cunt he couldn't even make the list


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, I know it's the wrong thread but I can't say enough...

M Parris is such a vacuous cunt even the blood lust of revolutionary fervour would pass by. For a whole at least. 

I'll now puts this on another inappropriate thread, just because...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Sorry, what was I saying? Did I drop off? Oops, dreadfully sorry, I was listening to a foreign report of some unpleasantness somewhere, although I'm sure there was some balance in my not....
> 
> 
> Sorry, what was I saying? Did I drop off? Oops, dreadfully sorry, I was listening to a foreign report of some unpleasantness somewhere, although I'm sure there was some balance in my not....
> ...


Exactly why I don't "get" people using the WS to aid sleep.

What I do these days is safely download science podcasts and listen to them on my phone in addition to the low level ambient music that I always have playing.

I have no TV at the moment so am focussed on Youtube - and mostly sceptic / atheist / scientific stuff.

These young scientists do some debunking in a much more gentle way than most people in this area.

https://www.youtube.com/user/LeagueOfNerdsPodcast/videos?sort=p&view=0&flow=list

Apparently they're downloadable on iTunes for those who get their media that way.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 11, 2014)

It doesn't interfere with my sleep, it helps it. I used used to suffer from severe insomnia but....


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 11, 2014)

I seem to be much better....


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 11, 2014)

These days...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 11, 2014)

I listen to "Up All Night" on Radio 5 Live. with Rhod Sharp during the week & Dotun Adebayo at weekends. They do the world football phone-in on Friday & the virtual jukebox on a Saturday. I like it when Jah Wobble is on. Him & Dotun well take the piss out of each other.

The rest of the time it is reports from around the world & news you don't seem to get anywhere else. I have no problem dropping off to it. Well no more of a problem than not listening to anything else or silence.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 13, 2014)

_From Radio 4 Extra ...a repeat of a programme from 2007

The Rainbow Tribe

The story of how cabaret star Josephine Baker adopted children from around the world to bring different nationalities together.
_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0088nnv


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2014)

R4 adaptation of Lanark, not sure how they can fit the whole thing into 90 mins but I thought Gray enthusiasts might be interested (butchersapron, danny la rouge )


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers for tip - appreicated. 90 minutes...hmmm.


redsquirrel said:


> R4 adaptation of Lanark, not sure how they can fit the whole thing into 90 mins but I thought Gray enthusiasts might be interested (butchersapron, danny la rouge )


----------



## Betsy (Nov 20, 2014)

Two programmes,this week, on Radio 4 that I am listening to....

*15 Minute Drama

Inquest*

by Richard Monks

The inquest into the death of a female soldier found drowned reveals she has been the victim of a sexual assault by a fellow soldier. Over five days we hear witness statements and the coroner must decide whether she took her own life.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04p604r
+

*Book Of The Week*

*Not My Father's Son: A Family Memoir*

Written and read by Alan Cumming

The actor reveals the complexity of the relationship with his father,who renewed contact with him in 2010 following a decade of estrangement. He also makes discoveries about the life of his enigmatic grandfather.

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04pbq9n
*

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04ssw6z*


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 25, 2014)

The Once And Future King... being dramatised on Radio 4 over 6 parts. Really enjoying this.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04pr7k0


----------



## QOTH (Dec 18, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Exactly why I don't "get" people using the WS to aid sleep.
> 
> What I do these days is safely download science podcasts and listen to them on my phone in addition to the low level ambient music that I always have playing.
> 
> ...



If you're into that kind of thing you might enjoy David McRaney http://youarenotsosmart.com/podcast/ which is about psychology, self delusion and human behaviour.  Mark Crislip's 'QuackCast' is also quite good but I don't think he's making them any more (lots of back issues though ) http://edgydoc.com/


----------



## QOTH (Dec 18, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I'm a new poster and I can't quite work how to quote....I clicked on quote in answer to andysays so fingers crossed.. I caught up with Iggy Pops In Praise Of Beauty today and thoroughly enjoyed it ...lots for me to enjoy on it.
> Going on to another station and programme Radio 4's Great Lives this week had Isy Sutti championing Jake Thackray. She hadn't even heard of him 9 months ago until a friend sent her one of his albums for her birthday ...she is now an avid fan.
> 
> J_ake Thackray hated being known as the north country Noel Coward, but at the height of his fame the description stuck. His songs are very British, but his influences were European - Georges Brassens and Jacques Brel. _
> ...



Ohhhh thanks for that.  My mother loved Jake Thackray and used to sing me Sister Josephine as a kid, so his work has huge sentimental value. Going to listen to it right now


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2015)

Something Understood tonight (radio 4, 11.30pm 'til midnight) will cover Iyengar yoga, its founder, possible benefits of yoga, spiritual roots, and the differences between Eastern and Western yoga.


----------



## maya (Jan 17, 2015)

on the BBC Radiophonic Workshop:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b041y0tl


----------



## Betsy (Jan 19, 2015)

Out Of The Ordinary

On Radio 4

Desperately Seeking Sperm

Episode 1 0f 3

_Annie, 35, wants a baby, but she doesn't have a partner. If she could afford it, she could go down the official and regulated route to a fertility clinic and get pregnant using donor sperm. But that could cost thousands of pounds. So instead, she's gone online and entered the world of unregulated sperm donation.

Jolyon Jenkins investigates this shadowy world. It's illegal to sell sperm, but some men are making a living doing so. Others offer free sperm in return for "natural insemination", i.e. sex. Some women report that men who start by appearing to offer free sperm, gradually exert pressure on them to have sex.

But what of those who want neither money nor sex in return for their sperm? Jolyon discovers the world of the "super donor" - men who compete to inseminate as many women as possible, in an acknowledged bid to spread their genes as widely as they can. Their activity can border on the obsessive."It is a bit like stamp collecting really," says one. "I devote three hours per day to it, through travelling to donate or arranging my spreadsheets or doing my photo albums of the children".

The risks to women and their children are obvious - sexually transmitted infection, hereditary conditions unwittingly passed on, and accidental incest between half-siblings. If women could afford to use the official channels, they would be much safer. Instead, they are being driven into the hands of sexual adventurers, serial liars, and hobby eugenicists._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04yb2x0


----------



## maya (Feb 22, 2015)

Inspired by the (very entertaining) 'What's the Fairytale?' thread, I found some interesting progs about the evolution of and the symbolism in fairytales:

What big teeth you have:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01pf5sv

On the brothers Grimm:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00h8t18

Three wishes- about the djinn (genie) :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01608jr


----------



## maya (Mar 5, 2015)

The Communist Cosmos:

"_After Yuri Gagarin became the first man to orbit the earth, Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev took to telling party meetings that Gagarin had seen 'no God in space.' When the USSR beat America into orbit it was a triumphant victory not just for the Soviet Union, but for communism itself.

Following Sputnik, the first dogs in space and Gagarin's world-changing flight, the USSR continually followed each mission with a bigger and more audacious successor, and their policy of not reporting failures meant that all the world saw was the USSR going further and faster whilst NASA could barely get off the ground. To the rest of the planet, communism was flexing its muscle as the West floundered.

In 'The Communist Cosmos', Angus Roxburgh tells the story of how the Soviet Union saw space as the key to its global superiority; how the space programme's chief designer Sergei Korolev was hatching plans for manned missions to the moon, Mars and Venus long before anyone dreamed they could be possible; and how ultimately Soviet superiority in space came to an abrupt end._"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00zzz2d


----------



## SovietArmy (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks maya for posting link as myself came from Soviet Union would good idea to listening.  Last night I was listened on Radio 3 free thinking festival about democracy is worthy to listening.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b054024k


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been going through the entirety of interviews with (mainly) academics on Against The Grain. Check it aaaht

http://www.againstthegrain.org/


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2015)

R4 Dead ringers (a lot of stuff about the election results and the coverage of them).

Was 18,30-19.00 today, repeats 12.30-13.00 tomorrow.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2015)

fantastic audio diary on iplayer on the highs and lows of the US green card lottery

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04vk9ny


----------



## trashpony (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05zl52m#auto
Cutting Up the Cut Up - this is a really excellent piece of radio - a 30 minute amble through the history of the cut up. 



> The writer Ken Hollings examines how an artistic device called the 'cut-up' has been employed by artists and satirists to create new meanings from pre-existing recorded words.
> 
> Today's digital age has allowed multi-media satirists like Cassetteboy to mock politicians and TV celebrities online by re-editing - or cutting up - their broadcast words. But the roots of this technique go back to the early days of the avant-garde. The intention has always been to amuse, to surprise, and to question.
> 
> ...


----------



## SovietArmy (Jun 28, 2015)

I enjoyed very much this.  On BBC radio 3 The Essay Mind of War.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05zgkwf


----------



## A380 (Oct 29, 2015)

This was on today. Brilliant and one of the most scary things I have heard in a while. Fugue State, the afternoon drama on Radio 4.

BBC Radio 4 - Drama, Fugue State


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 29, 2015)

Not sure if I should listen to that with my heightened anxiety and slight fever


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2015)

The wonderful The Psychedelic Spy is being repeated again, definitely worth listening to if you haven't heard if before.

There's also a repeat of the equally wonderful A Light Shining in Buckinghamshire


----------



## Iszie (Nov 15, 2015)

Popular 1920s + 1930s music at 'Radio Dismuke' here:- <Radio Dismuke - 1920s & 1930s Popular Music & Jazz	   Internet Radio Station

"_24 hour Internet Radio_

_Vintage Popular Music and Jazz_ 
_1925-1935_

Discover the exciting music from one of the most vibrant decades in popular culture and entertainment.  From the boom times of the "Roaring '20s" to the hard times of the Great Depression...from frantic Charlestons danced to by a generation of flappers to sentimental ballads performed by the early crooners...from the hot jazz bands of the top Harlem nightclubs to the popular dance bands of the formative years of the swing and big band eras, the great music of the 1920s & 1930s lives on and is entertaining a new generation of enthusiastic listeners.  Radio Dismuke features original 78 rpm era recordings from the 1925 - 1935 decade and can be heard at no cost from anyplace in the world where there is an Internet connection."


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

How about some non commercial "music" radio? My Mrs has found her love and interest in music again, thanks to Corie Stanfield on Ultimate Music Radio. She will play anything within reason so long as the lyrics are reasonable, be it country,
heavy metal, MOR, the odd bit of poetry and comedy thrown in. Her show goes out on Tuesday nights and is repeated on Thursday's @ 17:00. Ultimate Radio Experience
Once a month she does themes, the last was the media and she is currently looking for suggestions for stuff on drugs.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 7, 2016)

This was a well-regarded recent broadcast, still on the BBC iplayer....

Bob Geldof on WB Yeats: A Fanatic Heart


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

Props to lizzieloo for finding this:

Ghost Town - Post-Industrial Decline, The People's Songs - BBC Radio 2



> Ghost Town was certainly one of the strangest and bleakest number one singles ever. And yet its success was no doubt due to the fact that it chimed perfectly with the times: providing a perfect soundtrack to the riots of 1981 and to Britain's general urban decay. In fact, Jerry Dammers' song seemed almost to be reportage; Dammers himself said he wanted to convey the sense of impending doom that was felt nation-wide. Rock writer Jo Ann Greene said of Ghost Town that the lyrics "only brush on the causes for this apocalyptic vision - the closed down clubs, the numerous fights on the dance floor, the spiralling unemployment, the anger building to explosive levels. But so embedded were these in the British psyche, that Dammers needed only a minimum of words to paint his picture."
> 
> Although the single was released on the ground-breaking 2-Tone label, the idealism of racial unity and equality the label (and indeed the band) embodied seemed to be purely a pipe-dream at that point in time. That utopian ideal didn't seem to be widely prevalent in the UK in the early '80s, particularly in places like Brixton, Toxteth or Bristol. The nation did feel doomed. Unemployment was rife. Britain burned and riots were happening all across the country. But the people of Coventry (the Specials' home town) were less than impressed that their home was the inspiration for this huge, but bleak, hit single.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 7, 2016)

I was looking for this thread,  searching for "radio" in thread titles 

Thanks


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 7, 2016)

The People's Songs has been excellent series. It's well worth trying to find the ones that aren't on iplayer.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> The People's Songs has been excellent series. It's well worth trying to find the ones that aren't on iplayer.



Stuart Maconie's a great broadcaster and writer, love him.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 7, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Stuart Maconie's a great broadcaster and writer, love him.



Have you read Pies and Prejudice?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you read Pies and Prejudice?



Yes, it's a cracking book and I was given a copy of Adventures on the High Teas that I'm going to read soon(ish).


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 7, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Yes, it's a cracking book and I was given a copy of Adventures on the High Teas that I'm going to read soon(ish).



He's ace


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> He's ace



Yes indeed he is.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2016)

Got a long car journey next week, so have been downloading loads of radio. I'm particularly looking forward to You'll Never Be Sixteen Again, a  7 part John Peel series from 1986 series telling the story of the teenager.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 12, 2016)

Just caught the last twenty minutes of this afternoon play yesterday, sounded interesting and worth a listen.

The Liberty Cap, Drama - BBC Radio 4



> Pete has been suffering from depression for many years but no therapy or medicine has had any lasting benefit. Now he is considering taking part in a clinical trial that is testing a new treatment that uses Psilocybin, the psychoactive chemical found in magic mushrooms.
> 
> The Liberty Cap is written by Hattie Naylor (award winning playwright whose many plays include Ivan and the Dogs and The Diary of Samuel Pepys) and made in consultation with Dr Robin Carhart-Harris, a psycho-pharmacologist at Imperial College London, who is conducting research into psychedelic drugs and their potential therapeutic uses.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 20, 2016)

Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## SovietArmy (Apr 20, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2


The link is not available.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 20, 2016)

SovietArmy said:


> The link is not available.


I've edited my post, should be working now


----------



## Farmer Giles (Apr 26, 2016)

Iain Lee is back on the radio.

Very funny way it is too.
Late Nights with Iain Lee


----------



## lizzieloo (May 18, 2016)

Just posted this on the weather thread for weather fans but it's great radio so putting it here too.

A British History in Weather


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> Just posted this on the weather thread for weather fans but it's great radio so putting it here too.
> 
> A British History in Weather



Yep, 'tis good


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2016)

Just listened to episode 2 of 9 of Tracks on radio 4.
Dark (especially for the time of day) and gripping thriller. 
I hadn't heard the first episode but it still made sense. 
Will be following to the end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 17, 2016)

Discussion with former hostages in Syria. Held Hostage in Syria - BBC Radio 4


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 17, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Just listened to episode 2 of 9 of Tracks on radio 4.
> Dark (especially for the time of day) and gripping thriller.
> I hadn't heard the first episode but it still made sense.
> Will be following to the end.


Good isn't it? Was driving when I heard the first one, and by chance caught the second one too, didn't realise it was weekly.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 29, 2016)

This is well worth a listen

"My Muse" Lemn Sissay on Bob Marley

It's just finished so it's not actually available right now but should be very soon.


----------



## Thaw (Sep 5, 2016)

I enjoy the MOTH Radio hour but I always seem to find it by accident. Various People telling funny or interesting stories. A bit of a mixed bag.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06p50wn/episodes/player


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 5, 2016)

Magic Soul. Its a summer pop up so i presume it will be ending shortly. They play some nice tunes if you like a bit of "mainstream" soul music.

Magic Radio launches Magic Soul Summer on DAB


----------



## shambler (Sep 12, 2016)

Radio 4, iPlayer, 'Classic Chandler'

Basically the complete set of Marlowe books in audio book form. Really well acted and abridged.

I don't usually like radio drama, but Chandler's style works fucking well - at least I'm loving it, and I've got the attention span of a gnat. 

6 days left for episode 1.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 16, 2016)

This is on at 8pm tomorrow (Saturday) I love this kind of thing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07vjsvv


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 18, 2016)

BBC Radio 4 - Alexei Sayle's Imaginary Sandwich Bar, Pretending & Sandwiches


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> BBC Radio 4 - Alexei Sayle's Imaginary Sandwich Bar, Pretending & Sandwiches



I thought that was great. Comrade Sayle on cracking form.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 18, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I thought that was great. Comrade Sayle on cracking form.


the earl of sandwich's accent "cos he talked like that"


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> the earl of sandwich's accent "cos he talked like that"



The Earl of Hovercraft.


----------



## Moses Reed (Dec 2, 2016)

This is nice..


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 4, 2017)

Load of Bowie related stuff on the BBC this month: Full BBC Bowie schedule for January - David Bowie Official Blog

"Here follows the dates for your diary, keep reading for more detail regarding each programme.

1 Thursday 5 January-1.00-4.00pm-BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC-Radcliffe and Maconie
2 Saturday 7 January-1.00-3.00pm-BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC-Liz Kershaw

_		  3 Saturday 7 January-9.00pm-10.30pm-BBC TWO-Bowie: The Last Five Years_
4 Sunday 8 January-7am -10am-BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC-Mary Anne Hobbs
5 Sunday 8 January-1.00-2.00pm-BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC-Adam Buxton On Bowie
6 Sunday 8 January 4.00-6.00pm BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC Jarvis Cocker's Sunday Service
7 Sunday 8 January 6.00-8.00pm BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC Now Playing @6Music
8 Monday 9 January 10.00-11.00pm BBC RADIO 2 Exploring Life On Mars?
9 Tuesday 10 January 7.00-9.00pm BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC Marc Riley
10 Friday 13 January 7.00-9.00pm BBC RADIO 6 MUSIC Iggy Pop

_		  11 Friday 13 January 10.00-11.00pm BBC Four Bowie At The BBC_"

indented stuff is on't'telly


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 22, 2017)

Controlling the Unaccountable Algorithm - 27/12/2016 - @bbcradio4 Controlling the Unaccountable Algorithm - BBC Radio 4

Available for 3 days, very interesting


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 1, 2017)

This was rather enjoyable, focusing on non-English language hip hop, mainly Icelandic, several genuinely funny moments.

BBC Radio 4 - Mark Steel Does Hip Hop


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 1, 2017)

Just caught the last half of Ramblings with Clare Balding (not usually a fan).  She was walking with a group of refugees and students from START (Students and Refugees Together) in Plymouth.  Rather uplifting about the benefits of walking for these refugees who have come to the UK, and some lovely words from the social workers running it about what their aims are, and dispelling some of the misconceptions about refugees and what help they get.

BBC Radio 4 - Ramblings, Series 35, Mount Edgcumbe, Plymouth


----------



## Libertad (Apr 1, 2017)

chainsawjob said:


> Just caught the last half of Ramblings with Clare Balding (not usually a fan).  She was walking with a group of refugees and students from START (Students and Refugees Together) in Plymouth.  Rather uplifting about the benefits of walking for these refugees who have come to the UK, and some lovely words from the social workers running it about what their aims are, and dispelling some of the misconceptions about refugees and what help they get.
> 
> BBC Radio 4 - Ramblings, Series 35, Mount Edgcumbe, Plymouth



I heard that too, uplifting was exactly what I thought.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2017)

BBC Radio Wales - When Acid Reigned: The Story of Operation Julie


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2017)

BBC Radio 4 - Woman's Hour, Late Night Woman's Hour: Viv Albertine

Late night woman's hour doesn't make your teeth hurt like daytime women's hour.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 3, 2017)

lizzieloo said:


> BBC Radio 4 - Woman's Hour, Late Night Woman's Hour: Viv Albertine
> 
> Late night woman's hour doesn't make your teeth hurt like daytime women's hour.



That was excellent! (((Viv)))


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 25, 2017)

Joan Bakewell has written a play, _Keeping in Touch_, partly based on her and Pinter's relationship, which he used as the inspiration for _Betrayal_. Both are on R4 at the moment - _Keeping in Touch_, _Betrayal_

Not had a chance to listen to either yet so I don't know either is any good.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 18, 2018)

lizzieloo said:


> BBC Radio Wales - When Acid Reigned: The Story of Operation Julie



I dropped acid in that cottage (amazing trip)
Also I used to go to school/go raving with their kids


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2018)

David Bowie's 'Heroes' 40th Anniversary - 10/10/2017 - @BBCRadio2
David Bowie's 'Heroes' 40th Anniversary - BBC Radio 2

Frankenstein Lives!
Frankenstein Lives!, Seriously... - BBC Radio 4

I have heard the mermaids singing
BBC Radio 4 Extra - I Have Heard the Mermaids Singing

The Medium is the Message
BBC Radio 4 - Archive on 4, The Medium Is the Message


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 9, 2018)

This is comedy gold, really worth a listen 

"Across Britain, thousands of people have stopped paying council tax, water rates and speeding fines. They think they have the law on their side, thanks to the 1215 Magna Carta treaty between King John and the Barons. They argue that the present Queen has breached her obligations under the treaty and so has in effect deposed herself and even become a traitor. As a result, all laws passed by parliament are invalid, the courts are shams, and government officials are imposters. Instead, they swear an oath of allegiance to a group of members of the House of Lords."

BBC Radio 4 - Out of the Ordinary, Series 6, The Queen's Enemies


----------



## Chz (Feb 15, 2018)

Bookclub archive - Douglas Adams discusses THHGTTG


----------



## shambler (Feb 26, 2018)

Decent adaptation of The Hound of the Baskervilles available at the moment

BBC Radio 4 Extra - Sherlock Holmes, The Hound of the Baskervilles, The Powers of Evil

Also a friend recommended Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man. I've only heard episode one so far and it is beautifully narrated.

BBC Radio 4 - Book at Bedtime, A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man, Episode 1


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 3, 2018)

Archive on 4 - Don't Panic! It's The Douglas Adams Papers - @bbcradio4
BBC Radio 4 - Archive on 4, Don't Panic! It's The Douglas Adams Papers


----------



## sealion (Mar 22, 2018)

Stories from people that work on the Cardiff to Swansea valleys railway, editor 's neck of woods
BBC Radio 4 - On and Off the Valley Lines, Change


----------



## hippogriff (Mar 25, 2018)

on the 50th anniversary 

The King and Kennedy Assassinations: If the Dead Could Speak

BBC Radio 4 - Archive on 4, The King and Kennedy Assassinations: If the Dead Could Speak


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 25, 2018)

Anatomy of an Investigation - Part 1 - @bbcradioscot
BBC Radio Scotland - Anatomy of an Investigation, Part 1


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 25, 2018)

John Lewis-Stempel - The Wood (Omnibus)

BBC Radio 4 Extra - John Lewis-Stempel - The Wood (Omnibus)

ETA: Mr loo recommended this to me so I put it here cos he's usually right, I'm not so sure, it's a bit twee, maybe it's his voice, or the music because this subject matter should be right up my alley.


----------



## Mordi (May 1, 2018)

Benjamin Zephaniah is reading autobiography for book of the week on R4.

Good listen. Added the book to my pile.


----------



## MrSki (May 1, 2018)

Mordi said:


> Benjamin Zephaniah is reading autobiography for book of the week on R4.
> 
> Good listen. Added the book to my pile.


Proper geezer.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 27, 2018)

The BBC has a new app, BBC Sounds.

Introducing the first version of BBC Sounds







...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2018)

BBC Radio 4 - The Cult of Aphex Twin

Listened to this today. 
Very good. 
Made me weirdly emotional (not that it takes much these days  )


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 1, 2018)

Takes a few minutes to get going but this Sam Simmonds 15mins show is good one. Generally comedy on R4 is dire so this was super refreshing. Apologies to Okra....

Sam Simmonds in not a people person


----------



## JJ50 (Jan 2, 2019)

The only programme, apart from the news, to which I listen on the radio is The Archers on Radio 4. I have been listening to that longest running soap opera since it began in 1951 when I was a year old.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2019)

When Jeremy hardy spoke to the nation, on radio four now or iplayer.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ve been revisiting and filling in gaps with some classic British literature recently thanks to BBCR4.

The Turn of the Screw
Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde
Wuthering Heights
Silas Marner
Kidnapped

Loads more. Unabridged straightforward readings, no music or dramatics.

BBC Sounds - Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte
Silas Marner by George Eliot - Chapter 1 - BBC Sounds
BBC Sounds - Kidnapped by Robert Louis Stevenson

Etc. In the Drama: classics/period section of the Sounds app.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 16, 2019)

Happened across this, very good, miss him still.
Sean's Last Show - BBC Sounds


----------



## Mordi (Dec 20, 2019)

I just finished listening to the radio adaptation of Vasily Grossman's Life and Fate which was first broadcast back in 2011 and is now back up along with a new adaptation of Stalingrad which is a mere two hours long. It packs quite a punch, although at certain times I'm not sure if the plummy radio 4 accents are supposed to be reflections of characters petit bourgeois backgrounds or just reflections of the bourgy BBC. 

I'm dead chuffed because I only heard about the adaptation a few months ago and tried to find a torrent or mirror of it somewhere to no avail, so nice of Radio 4 to do me a solid. I'm not one for radio drama (I'm sure I've heard good afternoon plays but their memory seems to have been pushed out by all the terrible ones) but this is fantastic.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2019)

The serialisation of "Dark Matter" has been thoroughly entertaining.

If anyone wants to listen to a terrific ghost story over Christmas you'll enjoy this:

BBC Radio 4 - Dark Matter - Episode guide


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 21, 2019)

Five tales by the celebrated American crime and psychological novelist and short story writer, Patricia Highsmith.
BBC Radio 4 Extra - Short Works - Available now

3+ weeks  left to listen


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2020)

The Lock-In Radio 5Live Monday to Wednesday 10pm to midnight. A mental health virtual pub with Colin Murray (Mot everyone's cup of tea) An unscripted show with guests & live music. If last week was anything to go by it is funny as fuck. Johnny Vegas & most of the guests got well pissed & the conversation moved off in tangents just like in a real boozer. Well worth the listen if you are missing pubs & are at a lose end.


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2020)

Skunk Anansie are on stage tonight.   Well Skin anyhow.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2020)

There's a performance of Michael Frayn's excellent Copenhagen on Radio 3

For those that don't know it, it is a re-imagining of the post-war meeting of Bohr and Heisenberg.


----------



## a_chap (May 31, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> There's a performance of Michael Frayn's excellent Copenhagen on Radio 3
> 
> For those that don't know it, it is a re-imagining of the post-war meeting of Bohr and Heisenberg.



But are you certain of that?


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 20, 2020)

A play 

and some Archaeology


----------



## shambler (Aug 13, 2020)

Terry Pratchett's_ Mort,_ abridged to four half-hour episodes. Really well acted and edited IMO. Available for 13 days!

BBC Radio 4 Extra - Terry Pratchett, Mort


----------



## wiskey (Sep 20, 2020)

Mike Walker - Spoiling Egypt was on R4 extra earlier and as usual for one of his plays it's excellent and gripping, and also really really dark with uncomfortable sound effects. First time it's been broadcast since 1985 I believe. 









						Mike Walker - Spoiling Egypt - BBC Sounds
					

Brian Cox stars as Tom Lee a Special Branch Officer in the grip of a dangerous obsession.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kittyP (Nov 13, 2020)

There's been quite a lot of good spooky dramas on BBC Sounds recently. 

The Children Of The Stones 








						BBC Radio 4 - Children of the Stones
					

The Stones are calling you. Do you feel the shiver?




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



An updated version, the protagonist young girl is a podcaster about the Paranormal. 

Hotel 








						BBC Radio 4 - The Hotel
					

Daisy Johnson's series of ghost stories set in a hotel on the Fens.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



The history of a cursed patch of land from hundreds of years ago to when a hotel was built on it and what happens there 
Each chapter is narrated by a different actress, Maxine Peak is in there 

The Piper 








						BBC Radio 4 - The Piper
					

When music makes a girl vanish, a detective and her daughter uncover a terrifying force.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



A dark updated twist on the Pied Piper story. 
Sent in Kent with young people with troubles and technology being the piper, I have only listened to 2 episodes.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2020)

I have to confess I found this quite funny.

Actual laugh-out-loud funny at times.









						BBC Radio 4 - Keep It Light
					

Acclaimed  sketch duo Lazy Susan bring their take on light entertainment to BBC Radio 4.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kittyP (Nov 26, 2020)

A new series of The Lovecraft Investigations on BBC Radio 4/BBC Sounds.
I absolutely loved the first 2 series, they scared the bejesus out of me at times, especially as initially I thought it was a real true crime podcast 
It is using several of Lovecraft's stories as a base for I guess a "found footage" style radio drama.
There is something about the medium of radio that I find a lot more scary/atmospheric that watching horror.

If you are new to it make sure you start at the begging of the 1st series The Case of Charles Dexter Ward.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 13, 2020)

kittyP said:


> A new series of The Lovecraft Investigations on BBC Radio 4/BBC Sounds.
> I absolutely loved the first 2 series, they scared the bejesus out of me at times, especially as initially I thought it was a real true crime podcast
> It is using several of Lovecraft's stories as a base for I guess a "found footage" style radio drama.
> There is something about the medium of radio that I find a lot more scary/atmospheric that watching horror.
> ...




I’ve really enjoyed this too.
And it has proper spooked me out a couple of times.
I started the third season and then stopped, went back to the beginning and I’m now half way through The Whisperer in Darkness.
It’s 
I really like the way it refers to real life stories like Crowley’s drawing of Lam, the Babalon Working, the Rendleshem Forest incident etc.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 13, 2020)

I listened to the first two when they came out so I’m double-enjoying the second term time around. It’s been ,on good enough that it’s not overfamilair, but knowing the story means I can enjoy the telling of the tale without constantly anticipating and guessing ahead.

Ir really does bear revisiting.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I listened to the first two when they came out so I’m double-enjoying the second term time around. It’s been ,on good enough that it’s not overfamilair, but knowing the story means I can enjoy the telling of the tale without constantly anticipating and guessing ahead.
> 
> Ir really does bear revisiting.



Yes! 
I haven't listened to any of the 3rd series yet as I have gone back to the beginning and have just started Whispers In Darkness again


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh! Is it Whispers in Darkness?!

I’ve been seeing/thinking/saying/hearing Whisperer in Darkness!

Doh!






ETA
No kittyP , I checked, it’s Whisperer.
Phew.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Oh! Is it Whispers in Darkness?!
> 
> I’ve been seeing/thinking/saying/hearing Whisperer in Darkness!
> 
> ...



Yep sorry I just checked and was about to edit


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 13, 2020)

I was worried for my mind there for a moment.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 25, 2021)

This is right up my street! 

The Battersea Poltergeist

It is a mix of documentary and drama.
It is written and presented by presenter and journo Danny Robins working with a parapsychologist "sceptic" and paranormal "expert".
Plus the focus of the actual case who is now in her 80's.

The drama side has a brilliant cast including Dafne Keen (Lyra in His Dark Materials), and Toby Jones


----------



## kittyP (Nov 11, 2021)

DEADHOUSE - Introducing DEADHOUSE - BBC Sounds
					

An unnerving trilogy of horror shorts. Meet yourself in the DEADHOUSE.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




WOW! 

This is a really weird sensory experience. 
I did it properly, headphones on, lying down, eyes closed. 

Definitely heed their warnings of "do not listen if you have a fear of drowning or surgical procedures". 
I don't but I could imagine it would be very frightening if you do.  

I found it quite exhilarating and was my body was tingling when it finished


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 26, 2021)

This was rather a lovely listen BBC Radio 3 - The Listening Service, How to listen to...Erik Satie

I recognised his well known piece Gymnopedie No. 1, but didn't know who it was by or anything about him. Interesting character.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 23, 2022)

I have no idea if this is up anyone's alley but it certainly is mine  
Danny Robins new spooky series has come out for Halloween season.
The Witch Farm

This follows his previous series The Battersea Poltergeist and Uncanny which are still on Sounds and I loved them.

The are investigations into "real events" and use a mixture of documentary style investigation and dramatization.
The Battersea Poltergeist had Toby Jones in the drama and this one has Joseph Fiennes., Alexandra Roach and other voices I recognise.


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2022)

Cross-posting from the Hackney thread.

This is on R4 next week.

It's about Abraham Badru who was shot dead in Hackney in 2018, some years after he testified against gang members who raped a young woman. AFAIK, his family are still seeking justice.  









						BBC Radio 4 - Please Protect Abraham - Available now
					

Available episodes of Please Protect Abraham




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RedRedRose (Friday at 2:57 PM)

Archive is awash with radio dramas. These are the better more organised collections I can recommend.

*JB Priestley Radio Play Archive*


*HG Wells Radio Play Archive*


*1968 Hobbit Radio Release*


*1981 Lord of the Rings Radio Release*


----------



## RedRedRose (Yesterday at 5:46 AM)

I am just collating some of the previous recommendations for posterity.


redsquirrel said:


> The Martin Beck novel adaptations have restarted as the Saturday plays on R4.


*Martin Beck Stories*




Mrs Magpie said:


> I've really been enjoying The Little World of Don Camillo. I loved the books as a child and the Radio 4 series has not disappointed at all. Great stuff.


*The Little World of Don Camillo*




lizzieloo said:


> Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2


*Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit*




Major Tom said:


> Kraken Wakes by John wyndham.


*John Wyndham's Radio Collection*




Libertad said:


> Stuart Maconie's a great broadcaster and writer, love him.


*Stuart Maconie's Seven Days that Rocked the World*


----------

